# Square One Genetics



## RancidDude (Jul 11, 2020)

Has anyone ever ran any square one genetics before? I just popped some banana butter cups s1 and some grape rock candy x banana butter cups


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jul 12, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Has anyone ever ran any square one genetics before? I just popped some banana butter cups s1 and some grape rock candy x banana butter cupsView attachment 4621682


The grape rock looks fire on Instagram ! We’re did you get them ?


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 12, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> The grape rock looks fire on Instagram ! We’re did you get them ?


Blackdog Seed Reserve they sell out really fast. I think they are sold out right now.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Jul 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Has anyone ever ran any square one genetics before? I just popped some banana butter cups s1 and some grape rock candy x banana butter cups


Sir you just popped some fire. Tough to find and currently sold out. Keep us posted.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 27, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Sir you just popped some fire. Tough to find and currently sold out. Keep us posted.


Definitely I'll post some pics when I get home


----------



## ApexseasOG (Jul 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Definitely I'll post some pics when I get home


You're a good man


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 1, 2020)

Just saw they had wedding cake x banana butter cups


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 1, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Just saw they had wedding cake x banana butter cups


They are dropping sherb and banana butter cups as well


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 2, 2020)

I was able to get some wedding cake x banana before they were sold out. They dropped it at 10 pm et and by 11:00 it was sold out. I caught it by accident; around 10:45 I logged in to ig and saw that they had posted about it at 10 pm, when I went there were only 3 packs left; 5 min after I got some went back and it was sold out. Crazy.


----------



## 420drummer (Aug 7, 2020)

Just finished a run with Ocean fruit (brisker og x purple punch). Had 6 strains this run and the square one genetics ocean fruit was one of if not the strain that really got my attention.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 10, 2020)

Here we have some PBB (thugpug) Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups (square one genetics), and last but not least Bannana Buttercups (Square One Genetics) I'll be putting these into the main tent soon I recently moved so I'm sure they are rootbound af.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 10, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Here we have some PBB (thugpug) Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups (square one genetics), and last but not least Bannana Buttercups (Square One Genetics) I'll be putting these into the main tent soon I recently moved so I'm sure they are rootbound af.
> View attachment 4649891


Cant wait to see what these ladies can do!


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Did they go on sale today or yesterday and run out? I could have sworn I saw an instagram story saying they were going for sale today at 5pm pst


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 14, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Did they go on sale today or yesterday and run out? I could have sworn I saw an instagram story saying they were going for sale today at 5pm pst


Yeah you saw correctly, they were dropping the GRC X BBC again but its already sold out ...again...


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 14, 2020)

Also just saw they had wildberry cake and blueberry fritters; must have not seen them before, but these are sold out too.


----------



## 420drummer (Aug 14, 2020)

They stay sold out. Need up production or something  Ive only been able get ahold a pack of ocean fruit. Been trying get ahold of some of the bbc crosses but never make it in time


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 14, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Yeah you saw correctly, they were dropping the GRC X BBC again but its already sold out ...again...


Weird. I refreshed the page like every 15 seconds at 4:58pm-5:05pm and kept getting out of stock. Maybe they put it up a few minutes early?


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 14, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Weird. I refreshed the page like every 15 seconds at 4:58pm-5:05pm and kept getting out of stock. Maybe they put it up a few minutes early?


Was that eastern time ? Maybe it was later ? I can’t find their story post about the time, I believe it was in pacific time. Either way it’s crazy how fast they go.


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 14, 2020)

I could have sworn it said 5pm PST, but it was in my instagram story right when I woke up, so maybe I missed the time zones.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 17, 2020)

Just transplanted to their new home yesterday. We have PBB (thugpug) Bannana Butter Cups S1 (square1) and the last one is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups (square1). Im probably going to veg 2-3 weeks then flip


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 17, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Just transplanted to their new home yesterday. We have PBB (thugpug) Bannana Butter Cups S1 (square1) and the last one is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups (square1). Im probably going to veg 2-3 weeks then flip
> View attachment 4656771
> View attachment 4656773
> View attachment 4656774


 Hold on to your pants ladies and gents; that’s quite the lineup


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 20, 2020)

just a small update they are taking off fast. Will probably veg for another 2-3 weeks as I am height limited in this tent. Fist is PeanutButter Breathe, Second is Bannana Butter Cups, Third is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups. I'll update in a few weeks before I flower them out.


----------



## Hash Hound (Aug 27, 2020)

check out Mr Canuck on youtube, his recent grows are Square One. He has a tent full.

AWESOME trichome production


----------



## coppershot (Aug 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> check out Mr Canuck on youtube, his recent grows are Square One. He has a tent full.
> 
> AWESOME trichome production


He has a very nice grow. I would also check out THC Titan. Dude grows some good bud.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 5, 2020)

First pic is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups 

Second is Bannana Buttercups S1


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 11, 2020)

Just a quick update the girls are heading into week 3. First pic is Bannana Buttercups S1 second is a shot of the lowers. Third is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups. Not much of a stretch on either pheno. So far the Bannana Buttercups S1 is the most terpy. Im not getting much from the GRCxBBC. Im hoping the terps pick up on the GRCxBBC. You never know this early in the game. Ill post another update in a few weeks.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Sep 12, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Just a quick update the girls are heading into week 3. First pic is Bannana Buttercups S1 second is a shot of the lowers. Third is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups. Not much of a stretch on either pheno. So far the Bannana Buttercups S1 is the most terpy. Im not getting much from the GRCxBBC. Im hoping the terps pick up on the GRCxBBC. You never know this early in the game. Ill post another update in a few weeks.
> View attachment 4680943
> View attachment 4680946
> View attachment 4680948


How far along is she?


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> How far along is she?


 Day 16F on both


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 15, 2020)

Was able to get a few quick night shots. These are all day 21. Here's GRCxBBC




Here are the Bannana Buttercups S1


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 19, 2020)

This is GRC x Bannana Buttercups. The terps are straight grapes right now I'm loving it. Wait until you see the Bannana Buttercups shit is literally insanely frosty.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Sep 20, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Was able to get a few quick night shots. These are all day 21. Here's GRCxBBC
> View attachment 4685105
> View attachment 4685106
> View attachment 4685108
> ...


They’re beautiful! You can really tell that’s the BBC; it has really unique bud shape and structure and by far the feistiest bud I’ve seen. Can’t wait to see what she does for you


----------



## Chew420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautifull girls what are you feeding them and what kind of light are you using? I have been wanting to get some squareone genetics but last few times i went to order seeds for a new run they been all sold out. Keep us posted.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 23, 2020)

Chew420 said:


> Beautifull girls what are you feeding them and what kind of light are you using? I have been wanting to get some squareone genetics but last few times i went to order seeds for a new run they been all sold out. Keep us posted.


Advanced 3 part in promix. Kingbrite 240w Led off alibaba. Will definitely keep posting weekly updates.


----------



## Creaser87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Do you get freebies with every order at black dog seed reserve?


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 24, 2020)

I believe so I got the Bannana Buttercups S1


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 24, 2020)

She is starting to swell hard. Not even week 5


----------



## Creaser87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Right on man I just picked up some GRC x BBC last night, can’t wait to pop em...


----------



## ApexseasOG (Sep 26, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> She is starting to swell hard. Not even week 5
> View attachment 4694083


She looks frosty af too! She’s doing great


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 28, 2020)

Here's BBC 
Here is GRCxBBC


----------



## DHT808 (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone got advice on following them on IG I’ve yet to get accepted into the page ?


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 1, 2020)

DHT808 said:


> Anyone got advice on following them on IG I’ve yet to get accepted into the page ?


Dm me your ig and ill make sure your adding the right [email protected] is the bank.that sells their seeds.


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 3, 2020)

Anybody know where I can find square one seeds in the US?


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 3, 2020)

Auggie1228 said:


> Anybody know where I can find square one seeds in the US?


Blackdogseedreserve


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks I checked it out any news on when they'll be in stock or when they'll be anything from Square One


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 3, 2020)

GRCxBBC a few days away from week 6. The grapes are strong with this one. We will see if it changes by harvest.



This is Bannana Buttercups S1 at the same date in flower. She's swelling big time. Bannana fruity terps


----------



## Creaser87 (Oct 5, 2020)

DHT808 said:


> Anyone got advice on following them on IG I’ve yet to get accepted into the page ?


Gotta follow blackdogseedreserve and have your info auto load and copy and paste your card number or you won’t get them. It took me a few weeks to get accepted for some reason, but when I did I was able to get some


----------



## drysift069 (Oct 11, 2020)

any updates?


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 11, 2020)

Here we are coming up on week 7 GRCxBBC 




Bannana Buttercups S1 Week 7


----------



## deer_meat02 (Oct 12, 2020)

Creaser87 said:


> Gotta follow blackdogseedreserve and have your info auto load and copy and paste your card number or you won’t get them. It took me a few weeks to get accepted for some reason, but when I did I was able to get some


Say that again... Auto load where? I requested to follow on IG. Not sure what I need to do to get accepted. Thanks


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 12, 2020)

Sooo I accidentally broke a cola off the Bannana Buttercups S1. She's ready for the jar. If this is day 49. I cannot wait to see day 60!


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 17, 2020)

First is Bannana Buttercups S1 heading into week 8.



Second is Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups going into week 8. She smells like grape juice.


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 21, 2020)

Here's some Grape Rock Candy x Bannana Buttercups just in time for Halloween. Taste like she smells grape juice .


----------



## 13lackHenley (Nov 16, 2020)

Got 3 BBC x GRC in veg along with a Gelato 41, Wedding Cake, Blueberry Cookies, Gorilla Zkittles, and 2 random mystery bag seeds....First grow but I did hella research on what ones to get im excited...I wish I got some of the BBC S1 but he stopped breeding it


----------



## Tntstrongandsexy (Nov 16, 2020)

Any clones available of square one's grape rock candy x banana butter cups?
Can't seem to find seeds available.


----------



## 13lackHenley (Nov 16, 2020)

Tntstrongandsexy said:


> Any clones available of square one's grape rock candy x banana butter cups?
> Can't seem to find seeds available.


No clones available as far as I know, your best bet to get seeds is to follow on the gram and turn on “post notifications” for them then have blackdogseedreserve the website bookmarked, I got 3 beans, they are due for another drop soon


----------



## 13lackHenley (Nov 18, 2020)

Tntstrongandsexy said:


> Any clones available of square one's grape rock candy x banana butter cups?
> Can't seem to find seeds available.


BBC x GRC x Apple Fritter drops Friday!!!!!!!! Only 200 packs available, so everyone in this thread who wants some better hit blackdogseedreserve at 8:55 pm


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 20, 2020)

13lackHenley said:


> BBC x GRC x Apple Fritter drops Friday!!!!!!!! Only 200 packs available, so everyone in this thread who wants some better hit blackdogseedreserve at 8:55 pm


Is that pacific time or eastern or what ?


----------



## Tntstrongandsexy (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up...I'm watching


----------



## BC.YOTA (Nov 20, 2020)

Sold out in under 2 mins lol......got mine though STOKED!


----------



## Tntstrongandsexy (Nov 20, 2020)

I missed...


----------



## 13lackHenley (Nov 23, 2020)

BC.YOTA said:


> Sold out in under 2 mins lol......got mine though STOKED!


 I tried to my best im glad someone got some


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 23, 2020)

13lackHenley said:


> I tried to my best im glad someone got some


Right good grief


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 7, 2020)

I have clones


----------



## ShakySugars (Dec 9, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I have clones


Wish you was local to San Diego or willing to send one over in a DVD case. haha 
I got some Black Vietnam 164 and Chem 91 JB Cut from Doc D seeds at about 2 weeks from seed currently. I love to trade


----------



## SciensWiz (Dec 14, 2020)

The Banana buttercups is no joke. Every single seed I planted turned out frostier than anything I’ve grown...


----------



## SciensWiz (Dec 14, 2020)

Wish I could upload a video of the room


----------



## Drumminghead (Dec 14, 2020)

SciensWiz said:


> The Banana buttercups is no joke. Every single seed I planted turned out frostier than anything I’ve grown...


Everyone I’ve seen that’s grown it says same thing Too bad I can’t ever grab a pack before they sell out in 3 seconds


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 1, 2021)

Day 22 Flower, everything is healthy and praying, I’m actually hella proud of myself for this being my first grow Anybody in the thread got an Apple Cup bean? I’ll trade for you BBCxGRC and add a few bucks...I missed that drop


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 1, 2021)

GRC x BBC my keeper second run.


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 1, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> GRC x BBC my keeper second run.
> View attachment 4783987


My leaves look nothing like that, mine look more sativa dominant, I hope I get one that leans towards the banana butter cups, they all smell like a skunk shit out a pack of grape gushers


----------



## thepiks (Jan 1, 2021)

Found some on auction - https://auction.neptuneseedbank.com/product/square-one-genetics-grape-rock-candy-x-banana-butter-cups/


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 1, 2021)

thepiks said:


> Found some on auction - https://auction.neptuneseedbank.com/product/square-one-genetics-grape-rock-candy-x-banana-butter-cups/


Appreciate the info if it was Apple Cup I would of pulled the trigger and bid but I already have these beans...but they are most definitely worth bidding on


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 1, 2021)

13lackHenley said:


> My leaves look nothing like that, mine look more sativa dominant, I hope I get one that leans towards the banana butter cups, they all smell like a skunk shit out a pack of grape gushers


Both the GRC x BBC and the BBC has always been really indica dominant put me down type high. I love it


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 1, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Both the GRC x BBC and the BBC has always been really indica dominant put me down type high. I love it


How much for a BBC clone??


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 4, 2021)

13lackHenley said:


> Appreciate the info if it was Apple Cup I would of pulled the trigger and bid but I already have these beans...but they are most definitely worth bidding on


 i got some apple cup for sale gonna be posted on auction here soon


----------



## thepiks (Jan 4, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> i got some apple cup for sale gonna be posted on auction here soon


how much you asking?


----------



## Imcamping86 (Jan 4, 2021)

SciensWiz said:


> The Banana buttercups is no joke. Every single seed I planted turned out frostier than anything I’ve grown...


I saw mr Canuck on YouTube rant and rave about these guys . Saying their genetics are one of a kind . They have a strain called ocean fruit that looks bonkers


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 4, 2021)

thepiks said:


> how much you asking?


 Will be posted on neps auction and they sold out fast so it might not be very cheap depends on who bids the most


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 4, 2021)

Imcamping86 said:


> I saw mr Canuck on YouTube rant and rave about these guys . Saying their genetics are one of a kind . They have a strain called ocean fruit that looks bonkers


Ocean fruit is the only strain I’ve got. Back when u could actually order some of them lol. Went to get some this last stock and didn’t realize they’d go in 30 seconds. But yea the ocean fruit is very nice


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 4, 2021)

Would love to get ahold of the bbc


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 5, 2021)

thepiks said:


> Found some on auction - https://auction.neptuneseedbank.com/product/square-one-genetics-grape-rock-candy-x-banana-butter-cups/


 i won the auction
swear to god


----------



## thepiks (Jan 5, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> i won the auction
> swear to god


hell yeah! Nice work!


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 5, 2021)

riptide2009 said:


> I didnt realize neptune takes 20% plus shipping (yikes)


 Give me a call brother 3133989565 to work out a trade


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 6, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> Give me a call brother 3133989565 to work out a trade





13lackHenley said:


> Appreciate the info if it was Apple Cup I would of pulled the trigger and bid but I already have these beans...but they are most definitely worth bidding on


 I got some for bid on nep


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2021)

@tmanselka 
Dude that's quite a bit of your personal information that you put out there. You sure you want it on this site forever? Maybe take it to pm while you can still edit your posts.

Unless you don't care, then carry on, and I will shuffle along. Lol


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 6, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> Give me a call brother 3133989565 to work out a trade


What you do have to trade? I got 4 beans left, I can swap 2 of them but it has to be something worth it like I stated before if anyone has Apple Cup beans I’ll trade and add a few bucks


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 6, 2021)

Shots of BBC X GRC, I really don’t wanna swap unless it’s something from SquareOne or somebody that is a top tier breeder, these beans were hard to get man


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 6, 2021)

coppershot said:


> @tmanselka
> Dude that's quite a bit of your personal information that you put out there. You sure you want it on this site forever? Maybe take it to pm while you can still edit your posts.
> 
> Unless you don't care, then carry on, and I will shuffle along. Lol


I don’t think bro gives a F, he posted everything lolol but I hit him up to see if he is serious, I can wait till the next drop in 4-5 months honestly cause I have clones to run for after this season


----------



## riptide2009 (Jan 6, 2021)

I have one more pack after this one I'm swapping with Tyler if anyone else is interested. Only serious inquiries only please


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 6, 2021)

riptide2009 said:


> I have one more pack after this one I'm swapping with Tyler if anyone else is interested. Only serious inquiries only please


have you contacted me yet?


----------



## tmanselka (Jan 6, 2021)

are the grape rock candy and banana butter cups 10 fem seeds??


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 6, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> are the grape rock candy and banana butter cups 10 fem seeds??


Yea they come in a 10 pack and feminized


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 10, 2021)

GRCXBBC Week 1 

BBC Week 1


----------



## tetrahydrocharlie (Jan 13, 2021)

what's up! new user, first post. Just popped a GRC x BBC and a Wet Ass Pussy (Cheetah Piss x Project 4516) by Lit Farms/Grandiflora. They're just a few days old so far. i'm excited to see everyone's grow and i'll add pics when my little ones get slightly more interesting lol


----------



## tetrahydrocharlie (Jan 14, 2021)

since i'm excited by this thread, I just dropped a Square 1 Genetics "Peanut Butter Cookies" (PBB x Forum Cookies) into some water as well. i got their "Boss Box" which included all these seeds. The PB Cookies is a reg, so it might be male, in which case, it will be culled. But i cant wait to hunt through all these genetics, and want to keep some as mothers for a bit


----------



## 13lackHenley (Jan 14, 2021)

Week 6 starts tomorrow! BBC x GRC Congrats on the Boss Box I can’t wait till the next one drops...I’ll swap as stated before...I just got some “Jelly Gushers” Gold Pack from InHouseGenetics Jelly Breath (North cascade cut) x Gushers ( Connected Cut)


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone know when more square one will be coming out ???


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 4, 2021)

GRCXBBC Day 30





BBC Day 30


----------



## coppershot (Feb 4, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Anyone know when more square one will be coming out ???


I emailed them a few days ago and they responded pretty quickly. They are expecting to have some Robin Hood gear in a few weeks.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 4, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> BBC Day 30


those are super frosty and delicious looking. Looking forward to seeing them put on the weight in the coming weeks.

I skipped the drop on these and have been kicking myself since. If only I listened to THC Titan....


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 4, 2021)

coppershot said:


> those are super frosty and delicious looking. Looking forward to seeing them put on the weight in the coming weeks.
> 
> I skipped the drop on these and have been kicking myself since. If only I listened to THC Titan....


This is my second run of these two


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 12, 2021)

An update Day 39

BBC


And GRCxBBC I call her Elusive


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 14, 2021)

Ocean fruit. 2-3 weeks from flip to 12/12


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 15, 2021)

Was told 4 to 5 months till the next drop .


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 21, 2021)

Day 49



BBC Day 49


----------



## BC.YOTA (Feb 24, 2021)

To make things fair and do my first good deed of the 2021 year. Theres a drop happening tomorrow from what Ive seen on Instagram today. Pretty sure its gonna be tahoe og x runtz.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 4, 2021)

Day 56 Banana Buttercups Tester Nugs already smelling ripe in the jar. Waiting 2 weeks to smoke. Chopping Tomorrow at 9 weeks ill include photos.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 14, 2021)

Elusive cut GRCxBBC straight


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 15, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Elusive cut GRCxBBC straight
> View attachment 4853608
> View attachment 4853609


looking fire


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 15, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> looking fire


Oh she is I took her 70 days this time


----------



## 13lackHenley (Apr 4, 2021)

2 different phenos of the BBC x GRC from my 2nd run or first “official” run plus a little shot of the veg tent of round 3 of all the phenos shown cause they are here to stay


----------



## bunnybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone else have trouble adding blackdogseedreserve on instagram? I was following them but I think I got deleted or maybe vice versa? I really don't know. I tried adding them again and have not been accepted.


----------



## bunnybunny (May 4, 2021)

GRCxBBC. 3 different phenos but there is a 4th one that wasn't as good and I didn't get pictures of. 5 plants total, I am going to try to re-veg the 3 pictured and start taking clones.

yield will definitely be on the light side, but the quality looks amazing.

Grown in coco and at F47. Fed 2x a day at 1300EC ish. Humidity 40-55%, temps 70-83

It's hard to get the lighting right, but you can see in the last picture that the top of the buds really are that frosty. I am contemplating sending a sample in to get tested.


----------



## BigBudgell (May 5, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Has anyone ever ran any square one genetics before? I just popped some banana butter cups s1 and some grape rock candy x banana butter cupsView attachment 4621682


Where did you get them. I've been looking and can't find a place to buy them.


----------



## bunnybunny (May 6, 2021)

only blackdogseed reserve sells them. Check their insta for drops. They sell out in about a minute.


----------



## Railage (May 6, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> only blackdogseed reserve sells them. Check their insta for drops. They sell out in about a minute.


If I remember correctly I read on the Square one IG there supposed to have a larger stock of crosses this summer or some shit.


----------



## bunnybunny (May 6, 2021)

Yeah I know there is a drop end of may/June but I thought there was going to be a bunch coming out during the summer as well.


----------



## tmanselka (May 9, 2021)

day 10 of flower grape rock candy X banana butter cups also got wedding cake growing!


----------



## tmanselka (May 9, 2021)

Running hydro 75-83 degrees running Co2 1200-1700 these baby’s are destroying 1500ppm no problem I’m super geeked to see the outcome with a humidity of 40-55% THIS IS MY FIRST GROW I’m very please learned a lot of things compared to being in the books hands on and trial and error is a must!


----------



## tmanselka (May 9, 2021)

Ps ALSO RUNNING 5,000 WATTS!! 6 PLANTS AND THESE GIRLS ARE MONSTERS


----------



## bunnybunny (May 10, 2021)

F53 of flower and the plants are looking nearly done and harvestable. The trichromes for middle buds are cloudy with 5-10% amber. Top buds are maybe 20% amber. I'm going to give it another day or two, but they were all ready. I was expecting more like harvest F60

edit: BBC x GRC strain- middle buds, least frosty plant, but best lighting.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 11, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Day 56 Banana Buttercups Tester Nugs already smelling ripe in the jar. Waiting 2 weeks to smoke. Chopping Tomorrow at 9 weeks ill include photos.
> View attachment 4843243
> View attachment 4843244
> View attachment 4843245


slaying it


----------



## tmanselka (May 11, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Elusive cut GRCxBBC straight
> View attachment 4853608
> View attachment 4853609


 Hey bro what nutrient line do you use, and it’s my first grow, did your plant naturally turn purple?


----------



## bunnybunny (May 11, 2021)

Last GRCxBBC post. 2 of 4 phenotypes that I found.

Terps when i chopped the plant smiled like jamba juice with a hint of mint.


----------



## RancidDude (May 11, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> Hey bro what nutrient line do you use, and it’s my first grow, did your plant naturally turn purple?


Advanced 3 part. Yea they were in 82 degrees so the purple is all genetics.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 13, 2021)

Any update on the drop. Can’t follow on Instagram


----------



## tmanselka (May 13, 2021)

Week 1 of GRAPE ROCK CANDY BANANA BUTTER CUPS ALREADY FROSTY LMAO


----------



## BC.YOTA (May 19, 2021)

Apple Cup, I had 5 seeds all different phenos.


----------



## BC.YOTA (May 19, 2021)

Apple cup


----------



## tmanselka (May 20, 2021)

THIS PHENO IS ONLY 3 WEEKS OLD AND IS INSANELY FROSTY GRCxBBC MY FIRST GROW!!


----------



## tmanselka (May 20, 2021)

SHES FUCKING FROSTY


----------



## ApacheBone (May 20, 2021)

What’s the ticket for their seed packs?


----------



## tmanselka (May 20, 2021)

the GRC is not available for a while sadly. But it’s black dog seed reserve


----------



## tmanselka (May 20, 2021)

Go follow their Instagram page they inform people upon drops


----------



## vchavez (May 24, 2021)

Tried to add them on IG but no luck yet is anyone kind to let us know when will be the next drop will be apreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## tmanselka (May 24, 2021)

vchavez said:


> Tried to add them on IG but no luck yet is anyone kind to let us know when will be the next drop will be apreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


 They won’t be dropping GRC X BBC FOR A WHILE but they will be having other crosses with banana butter cups here shortly in late may early/mid June


----------



## Coopdigs (May 29, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I have clones


I'm interested if you still have them thanks


----------



## ApacheBone (May 30, 2021)

Does anyone know what crosses will be in the drop?


----------



## PhishPhood16 (May 31, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Does anyone know what crosses will be in the drop?


End of this week.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 1, 2021)

If anyone is looking for some of his older work lmk, I’m sitting on some packs I don’t see myself being able to run anytime soon. 

[tang a rang, ocean fruit, pacific punch, midnight wave, grape rock candy]


----------



## bcr500 (Jun 2, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Does anyone know what crosses will be in the drop?


Yes


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 2, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Does anyone know what crosses will be in the drop?


Here you go


----------



## BC.YOTA (Jun 4, 2021)

pic of Apple cup for attn. Counting down the mins to square one gear release


----------



## BC.YOTA (Jun 4, 2021)

BOOM!!!!! Got me some wedding cake x BBC


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 4, 2021)

I had both in my cart but wouldn’t let me check out. Did they only have 10 packs of each? Smh


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> I had both in my cart but wouldn’t let me check out


Same. Bummer.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jun 4, 2021)

BC.YOTA said:


> BOOM!!!!! Got me some wedding cake x BBC


Yep! Me too!


----------



## Jash92 (Jun 4, 2021)

We got some of the Nana Sorbet (sunset sherbet x banana butter cups) 10 pack and then also the 3 freebie banana butter cups which i'm super stocked about! x)


----------



## budding09 (Jun 5, 2021)

13lackHenley said:


> Week 6 starts tomorrow! BBC x GRC Congrats on the Boss Box I can’t wait till the next one drops...I’ll swap as stated before...I just got some “Jelly Gushers” Gold Pack from InHouseGenetics Jelly Breath (North cascade cut) x Gushers ( Connected Cut)


Any cuts of this? U want to part with?


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 6, 2021)

GRC X BBC is on strainly. The price is so funny to me. Still lmao.
Probably why it’s been sitting there for 80days.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Jun 6, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> GRC X BBC is on strainly. The price is so funny to me. Still lmao.
> Probably why it’s been sitting there for 80days.


Yea a pack of those sold for $545 on seedauctions to "thepiks". Assuming that the names aren't a coincidence then "thepiks" who posted above is the guy whos selling it on Strainly and who posted above looking for trades for Ocean Fruit / GG4 x BBBC.


----------



## thepiks (Jun 6, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Yea a pack of those sold for $545 on seedauctions to "thepiks". Assuming that the names aren't a coincidence then "thepiks" who posted above is the guy whos selling it on Strainly and who posted above looking for trades for Ocean Fruit / GG4 x BBBC.


Yeah it’s the same. Funny thing, I told my wife to buy me 2 packs of grc x bbc and she thought I said 10. She has her Apple Pay configured to her laptop, so she was like lightening fast checking out. Kept 4 and sold the rest. Might be the best strain I’ve seen in sometime - so kinda glad she grabbed them


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 6, 2021)

thepiks said:


> Yeah it’s the same. Funny thing, I told my wife to buy me 2 packs of grc x bbc and she thought I said 10. She has her Apple Pay configured to her laptop, so she was like lightening fast checking out. Kept 4 and sold the rest. Might be the best strain I’ve seen in sometime - so kinda glad she grabbed them


Not throwing shad but 1 pack for the price of 4?


----------



## thepiks (Jun 6, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Not throwing shad but 1 pack for the price of 4?


That’s how you have to play strainly - the prices are always negotiated


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 9, 2021)

Is Robinhoodseeds only on Instagram?


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2021)

selling, trading etc via members is not allowed here, please stop


----------



## thepiks (Jun 9, 2021)

sunni said:


> selling, trading etc via members is not allowed here, please stop


my apologies. I didnt know, I'll re read the rules. My bad sir


----------



## tmanselka (Jun 10, 2021)

so this is my first official grow! so yeah still trying to get the nutrients locked at a perfect but I don't think im doing so bad... these are my phenos of my GRC x BBC PS: DWC and advanced nutrient 3 part works amazing terpene proile is a strong skunk and on 1 of them the other 2 phenos has a STRONG SOUR GRAPE smell what do you think??

4 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Jun 15, 2021)

Who else got their beans from the last drop? What are you popping?


----------



## BC.YOTA (Jun 19, 2021)

Christmas came early


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Jun 22, 2021)

I didn't grab a shirt or sticker... Didn't think I had the time before they poofed into out of stock status!!!!


----------



## Rgiles227 (Jun 30, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> only blackdogseed reserve sells them. Check their insta for drops. They sell out in about a minute.


Terpyseeds sells them too


----------



## Rgiles227 (Jun 30, 2021)

Been waiting a long time to get these


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 3, 2021)

$120 toatal for 2 packs of Robinhood crossed beans, for the elusive grc x bbc that originally sold for $150 a pack, sounds like a bad deal.


crop.dustin said:


> Hey I have a 5 pack of Apple cup fems and 5 pack of Apple Ztrudel fems I'd be willing to make some sort of trade for a couple GRC x BBC's!
> 
> find me on instagram... @crop.dustin


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 4, 2021)

I understand a sought out strain, I have a banana buttercups freebie, just breaking through the coco.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 5, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> $120 toatal for 2 packs of Robinhood crossed beans, for the elusive grc x bbc that originally sold for $150 a pack, sounds like a bad deal.


I named my cut Elusive not every pheno will be the same. So I named my cut not to confuse it with anything else.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 5, 2021)

tmanselka said:


> Hey bro what nutrient line do you use, and it’s my first grow, did your plant naturally turn purple?


Yes it's all in the genetics. I use advanced 3 part always have or the Lucas formula if I'm running hydro.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

Robinhood seeds doing a Runtz drop within next couple weeks apparently. 

https://square1genetics.com/ -it's just a banner at the top of the website page. No e-flyer yet.

I checked with Black Dog, they say there will be (Runtz x Banana Butter Cups) available. Terpy hasn't replied to me yet. I noticed on the last drop that they didn't have the exact same stock available as Black Dog. Hopefully Terpy will send out notification with info soon.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Robinhood seeds doing a Runtz drop within next couple weeks apparently.
> 
> https://square1genetics.com/ -it's just a banner at the top of the website page. No e-flyer yet.
> 
> I checked with Black Dog, they say there will be (Runtz x Banana Butter Cups) available. Terpy hasn't replied to me yet. I noticed on the last drop that they didn't have the exact same stock available as Black Dog. Hopefully Terpy will send out notification with info soon.


I messaged Robinhood, and they told me both Blackdog seed reserve and Terpy are dropping, but still waiting on a date.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I messaged Robinhood, and they told me both Blackdog seed reserve and Terpy are dropping, but still waiting on a date.


Ahhh the flyer... Thank you! I haven't received that from Terpy yet. Man I was hoping for the Strawberry Torte, oh well.

Is anyone looking to score from this drop? Which crosses, if any, catch your eye?


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Ahhh the flyer... Thank you! I haven't received that from Terpy yet. Man I was hoping for the Strawberry Torte, oh well.
> 
> Is anyone looking to score from this drop? Which crosses, if any, catch your eye?


Nanaz and Limonada Rosa are going to my picks.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Nanaz and Limonada Rosa are going to my picks.


Dude those are my picks too! Unless the Strawberry shows up by surprise, then I will probably just try for that. What can I say, I like strawberry. Then again, I bet they'll do a Strawberry x BBC cross of sorts down the line. Hmmm...

Any other Square One/Robin Hood fans out there what would your picks be? I mean only so much BBC packs to go around, gotta have some backup choices if you're keen on picking up something for sure.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Dude those are my picks too! Unless the Strawberry shows up by surprise, then I will probably just try for that. What can I say, I like strawberry. Then again, I bet they'll do a Strawberry x BBC cross of sorts down the line. Hmmm...
> 
> Any other Square One/Robin Hood fans out there what would your picks be? I mean only so much BBC packs to go around, gotta have some backup choices if you're keen on picking up something for sure.


Robinhood said next drop will be purple punch crosses.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 24, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Robinhood said next drop will be purple punch crosses.


Womp womp


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Womp womp


I don't know, Ocean Fruit (Brisker OG x Purple Punch) looks bomb, as well as Strawberry Torte (Peanut Butter Cookies x Purple Punch)


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> I don't know, Ocean Fruit (Brisker OG x Purple Punch) looks bomb, as well as Strawberry Torte (Peanut Butter Cookies x Purple Punch)


Ocean Fruit is Square One.


----------



## vchavez (Jul 26, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Ahhh the flyer... Thank you! I haven't received that from Terpy yet. Man I was hoping for the Strawberry Torte, oh well.
> 
> Is anyone looking to score from this drop? Which crosses, if any, catch your eye?


Nanaz and Wild Berry Runtz are my choices !


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 27, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Ocean Fruit is Square One.


I thought robinhood said they are working on the torte for a drop. I seen great reviews on that strain.


----------



## Bankscotti (Aug 14, 2021)

robin hood collection so far definitely planning on adding many more


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Aug 14, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> robin hood collection so far definitely planning on adding many more


I have those two strains too, but those are for my next run.. I have Limonada Rosa, Black Hole by robinhood, Wedding Cake X Banana Buttercups just sprouting. I also have a 3 week old Banana Buttercups. Hoping for good phenos. Purple Punch crosses are next, for robinhood.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Aug 15, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have those two strains too, but those are for my next run.. I have Limonada Rosa, Black Hole by robinhood, Wedding Cake X Banana Buttercups just sprouting. I also have a 3 week old Banana Buttercups. Hoping for good phenos. Purple Punch crosses are next, for robinhood.


Sweet! I’ve also got a couple bbc and a couple wc x bbc. Doing a grow diary on them on growdiaries.com if you want to see how they turn out! Monroegrow is my username on there as well as my insta. Do you share your grow anywhere?


----------



## Bankscotti (Aug 15, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have those two strains too, but those are for my next run.. I have Limonada Rosa, Black Hole by robinhood, Wedding Cake X Banana Buttercups just sprouting. I also have a 3 week old Banana Buttercups. Hoping for good phenos. Purple Punch crosses are next, for robinhood.


i was hyped for the purple punch crosses until I learned purp punch is known for being pretty weak in potency


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 15, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> i was hyped for the purple punch crosses until I learned purp punch is known for being pretty weak in potency


Like Bankscotti, I'm aware that there is a running theme in the community that purple punch can be weak in both terms of potency and terp profile, but I could swear that there are at least a few good crosses out there with it. 

Does it make a difference if it's the mom or dad?

Can any one chime in on this?

I too was thinking of picking up some Square1 purp punch crosses and a couple from other breeders out there, but the jury is still out for me.


----------



## Drumminghead (Aug 15, 2021)

The ocean fruit I’ve grown has all been fire. No complaints what so ever


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 3, 2021)

Anyone get an e-flyer for the Robin Hood drop that's coming within the next week?

I heard it's purple punch crosses but I wish I knew exactly which ones. 

Last couple drops I've been get the Terpy flyer right when the drop happens; time and day of or even a couple minutes after. And I've pretty much given up hope of ever having my follow requests for both Square1 and Robin Hood accepted on instagram.


----------



## Nubia (Sep 3, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Anyone get an e-flyer for the Robin Hood drop that's coming within the next week?
> 
> I heard it's purple punch crosses but I wish I knew exactly which ones.
> 
> Last couple drops I've been get the Terpy flyer right when the drop happens; time and day of or even a couple minutes after. And I've pretty much given up hope of ever having my follow requests for both Square1 and Robin Hood accepted on instagram.


This is supposed to be the lineup

Edit: original attachment wouldn't display, changed it


----------



## vchavez (Sep 3, 2021)

My wallet is saying STOP PLEASE !!!!! YOU ARE NOT A COLLECTOR ! YOU ALREADY HAVE 10 PACKS and waiting to grow at least 1 pack !


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 3, 2021)

vchavez said:


> My wallet is saying STOP PLEASE !!!!! YOU ARE NOT A COLLECTOR ! YOU ALREADY HAVE 10 PACKS and waiting to grow at least 1 pack !


Duudde, my wife has put a 6-month ban on all seed purchasing until I, "grow the ones I have!"

But she doesn't understand that I need every BBC cross or I else I will die.

And thank you @Nubia for posting the flyer you totally helped me figure out my purchases over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 4, 2021)

i’m debating between bbc or gg4 kinda tired of wedding cake honestly but the La kush cake does sound nice, hopefully terpy puts up a few more runtz pack if so then i’ll skip the punch & just get more runtz. the purple punch myth still bothers me a tad bit

edit: the apple fritters look nice too so i’m in a pickle lol


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 4, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> i’m debating between bbc or gg4 kinda tired of wedding cake honestly but the La kush cake does sound nice, hopefully terpy puts up a few more runtz pack if so then i’ll skip the punch & just get more runtz. the purple punch myth still bothers me a tad bit
> 
> edit: the apple fritters look nice too so i’m in a pickle lol


Well from what I gather at this point, I think purple punch in a cross can be great. Couple of well respected members here have commented that purple punch and oreoz have incredible bag appeal but lack terps and/or potency, however when crossed with other strains can be fire. For instance Ocean Fruit (Brisker OG x Purple Punch) is supposed to be absolute fire, and it is on my list to swoop as soon it becomes available. But I would pick up Brisker OG on it's own too.

I definitely have enough wedding cake and runtz crosses, so I too am leaning towards the BBC and La Kush for this next drop, maybe the GG4 if I don't have it crossed with purple punch already.

It's tough, I just don't know enough about the specific cuts from Square1/Robin Hood that they use in their respective crosses. If I were to skip out on one of their drops, this would be the one. There's so much out there right now that I can't justify anything but proven top notch genetics. And when I say proven I mean in capable hands, not mine. I'm still an absolute novice, but I do want the piece of mind that if things go wrong or don't live up to expectations it's on me, not the beans.

I'm actually looking at Banana Runtz from Solfire to compare results with that of BBC x Runtz. Rather pick up a pack of that before BBC x PP, but if half packs are available on this next Robin Hood drop I won't hestitate to swoop the Iced Wildberry.

Also if you're like me and lack experience it makes matters even worse; I have never pheno hunted, but it sounds like a lot of fun, and apparently Square1 beans are pretty congruent but Robin Hood are more of testers?... So maybe better to pop entire pack of Robin Hood to hunt for a keeper versus 2-3 beans from a Square1 pack. And if that is the case, it could be worth it to consider all the crosses from Robin Hood just for pheno hunting. I'm not there yet, so I will be extra picky, for now.

Bottom line for me is after it's all said and done, I agree with some of the more experienced members on here that nothing is worth more than $150 a pack. I feel like Square1 and Robin Hood sit well within that range, for now, so I'm swooping while they remain there. I mean I just picked up 6 pack fem of Bahama Berry off of GLO for $75, and that's pretty much guaranteed strawberry fire. Whereas I have no clue with these purple punch crosses coming this next Saturday; I don't have access to pics or info of any kind other than my faith that they wouldn't drop anything bad, but how _good _remains the question?


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 4, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Well from what I gather at this point, I think purple punch in a cross can be great. Couple of well respected members here have commented that purple punch and oreoz have incredible bag appeal but lack terps and/or potency, however when crossed with other strains can be fire. For instance Ocean Fruit (Brisker OG x Purple Punch) is supposed to be absolute fire, and it is on my list to swoop as soon it becomes available. But I would pick up Brisker OG on it's own too.
> 
> I definitely have enough wedding cake and runtz crosses, so I too am leaning towards the BBC and La Kush for this next drop, maybe the GG4 if I don't have it crossed with purple punch already.
> 
> ...


do you follow him on youtube ? he explains a lot on there sometimes about the cuts he uses


----------



## vchavez (Sep 4, 2021)

Just a note: Square one website says *Next Robin Hood Drop - September 10th 4:20 EST*


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 4, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> do you follow him on youtube ? he explains a lot on there sometimes about the cuts he uses


Can you tell me user name? I see a handful of grow series but I don't know names.


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 5, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Can you tell me user name? I see a handful of grow series but I don't know names.


TitanSQ1


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 5, 2021)

Purple punch crosses drop this friday for anyone interested


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks Bankscotti! Totally helped me out.


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 6, 2021)

Purple punch drops @ 1:20PM PST / 4:20 EST


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 8, 2021)

Does anyone know what this item is on their home site?-


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 8, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Does anyone know what this item is on their home site?-
> 
> View attachment 4982517


Hope it's worth the tag !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Hope it's worth the tag !


Hey you get free shipping at the very least !


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Hey you get free shipping at the very least !


Oh I'm not buying whatever it is, just curious.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Sep 8, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Does anyone know what this item is on their home site?-
> 
> View attachment 4982517


To purchase seeds, it's blackdogseedreserve.com or terpyseeds.com. SQ1 does have a website with the strain lineage from Square One and robinhood seeds.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 8, 2021)

Figured I post up what I got so far. Please forgive quality I'm working with a broken camera here:



Will be hookin' up on couple more packs on Friday if I can manage. The wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Sep 8, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Figured I post up what I got so far. Please forgive quality I'm working with a broken camera here:
> 
> View attachment 4983024
> 
> Will be hookin' up on couple more packs on Friday if I can manage. The wife is gonna kill me.


Just wait till he drops grape rock candy x banana buttercups and crosses. I believe in about 6 weeks.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Sep 8, 2021)

I am going to pick up a couple packs on this punch drop and a couple more on the next SQ1 drop, and then I need to check into beans anonymous. I have way too many seeds, already!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I am going to pick up a couple packs on this punch drop and a couple more on the next SQ1 drop, and then I need to check into beans anonymous. I have way too many seeds, already!


I here you their it used to be 1000 every couple months... Now that is the min per order . I need to check in to Bean Rehab !


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 9, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Figured I post up what I got so far. Please forgive quality I'm working with a broken camera here: you got some heat. I had torque & fuego (gelato 41 x runtz) I was money ready but I wasn’t able to purchase because terpy did some lame shit smh. really makes me not want to continue using his seed bank. it was extremely bad business last time on his part
> 
> View attachment 4983024
> 
> Will be hookin' up on couple more packs on Friday if I can manage. The wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 4, 2021)

Drop coming. BBC x GRC and hybrids of these. 63 fems in all. $750.


----------



## BC.YOTA (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## BC.YOTA (Oct 5, 2021)

Id like to try some GRC x BBC but damn $750, why does it have to be a big package instead of individual packs


----------



## AY3 (Oct 5, 2021)

Anyone know how many box sets he will have purchase? 

Any tips to get in before they all gone?


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 5, 2021)

AY3 said:


> Anyone know how many box sets he will have purchase?
> 
> Any tips to get in before they all gone?


Sign up for an account and be logged in at terpy or black dog. Then just hope


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Oct 5, 2021)

BC.YOTA said:


> Id like to try some GRC x BBC but damn $750, why does it have to be a big package instead of individual packs


Titan said he will drop the GRC x BBC's again, after they been tested. This box set has untested seeds.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 5, 2021)

BC.YOTA said:


> Id like to try some GRC x BBC but damn $750, why does it have to be a big package instead of individual packs


 This is just the player box preview, I read somewhere that the regular separate pack drop will happen round 3 weeks later. No guarantee which GRC X BBC crosses will be dropped individually tho


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 5, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Titan said he will drop the GRC x BBC's again, after they been tested. This box set has untested seeds.


I thought the BBCxGRC are tested and stable, rather its the hybrids that its crossed with that are not. Is that not the case?


----------



## AY3 (Oct 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Sign up for an account and be logged in at terpy or black dog. Then just hope


Good advice, thanks


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Oct 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> I thought the BBCxGRC are tested and stable, rather its the hybrids that its crossed with that are not. Is that not the case?


You are right.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone try for these with success? Went fast again


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 9, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> You are right.


Are the numbered ones fem f2s?


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Oct 9, 2021)

That is my understanding. Copied text below is taken from thctitan's Instagram from three months ago.


> GRC x BBC reversal was a success! Expect some GRC x BBC f2's and hybrids in a few months


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 10, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> That is my understanding. Copied text below is taken from thctitan's Instagram from three months ago.


Can you help educate me here. Is F2 just a second more stable “lineage” of the first bbc x grc?


----------



## Satch12 (Oct 10, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Can you help educate me here. Is F2 just a second more stable “lineage” of the first bbc x grc?


Somebody else can comment on the stability aspect but yes it’s a second generation of the genetic line. Parents are selected to make the f1s and then desirable f1s are used to create the f2s and so on.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Oct 10, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Can you help educate me here. Is F2 just a second more stable “lineage” of the first bbc x grc?


Check out https://bestseedbank.com/breeding-cannabis-f1-and-f2-explained/ I like this picture from the linked article as well. There is plenty of other videos and articles on the subject.



I don't think anything implies stability. You could start this process with unstable or stable parent lines and get unstable or stable F1 and F2s.


----------



## user123551123 (Oct 14, 2021)

I was super lucky and managed to snag a box on Saturday and it just came!! I needed some fire new genetics and indeed that is what I got. Unfortunately I am just a man with a 4x4 so I don't see any possible way of me giving all 63 of these girls a shot. With that being said I am willing to let a few of these genotypes go for the right price, particularly the F2s. Anyways, shout out to THC Titan for the excellent product and packaging! Definitely looking forward to getting a round of these going and I will try my best to keep you guys updated with pictures.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 14, 2021)

What’s the market price?


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Oct 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> selling, trading etc via members is not allowed here, please stop


^ FYI ^

It's a sellers market since they are so hard to acquire directly from vendor. Just for a frame of reference Seed auctions has BBC S1 10 pack for 1,000, Blueberry fritter 5 pack 230 current bid or 500 buy it now, GRCxBBC F1 10 pack 500, Iced Wildberry 5 pack 250 current bid or 500 buy it now, BBC S1 2 pack for 150 current bid or 250 buy it now. Strainly has GRCxBBC F1 10 pack box for 599 and Wedding Cake xBBC 10 pack for 450.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 16, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> ^ FYI ^
> 
> It's a sellers market since they are so hard to acquire directly from vendor. Just for a frame of reference Seed auctions has BBC S1 10 pack for 1,000, Blueberry fritter 5 pack 230 current bid or 500 buy it now, GRCxBBC F1 10 pack 500, Iced Wildberry 5 pack 250 current bid or 500 buy it now, BBC S1 2 pack for 150 current bid or 250 buy it now. Strainly has GRCxBBC F1 10 pack box for 599 and Wedding Cake xBBC 10 pack for 450.


Wasn’t looking to acquire was genuine curious how these were being priced relative to the hype. Appreciate the numbers


----------



## ApacheBone (Oct 17, 2021)

Grow pics grow pics grow pics.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Oct 17, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> ^ FYI ^
> 
> It's a sellers market since they are so hard to acquire directly from vendor. Just for a frame of reference Seed auctions has BBC S1 10 pack for 1,000, Blueberry fritter 5 pack 230 current bid or 500 buy it now, GRCxBBC F1 10 pack 500, Iced Wildberry 5 pack 250 current bid or 500 buy it now, BBC S1 2 pack for 150 current bid or 250 buy it now. Strainly has GRCxBBC F1 10 pack box for 599 and Wedding Cake xBBC 10 pack for 450.


Damn, I am currently vegging some BBC, Wedding Cake x BBC, Blueberry Fritter, Iced Wildberry, Black Hole, Limonada Rosa, and Cali Wildberry. The thought has crossed my mind to slang a few of my SQ1/Robinhood packs, but decided to grow them out.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 18, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Damn, I am currently vegging some BBC, Wedding Cake x BBC, Blueberry Fritter, Iced Wildberry, Black Hole, Limonada Rosa, and Cali Wildberry. The thought has crossed my mind to slang a few of my SQ1/Robinhood packs, but decided to grow them out.


I have the Fritter, Rosa and Wildberry. Just popped the Rosa and Wildberry, any insights to share yet? Thx


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 18, 2021)

I sold bbx s1s and kept original bbc x grc and traded another pack for brainstew. I've found my keepers from sq1. Those new crosses look fire.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Oct 19, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> I have the Fritter, Rosa and Wildberry. Just popped the Rosa and Wildberry, any insights to share yet? Thx


My Rosa was really slow growing as a seedling. Wildberry and Fritter are fast growing. Still have a bit of time before flowering.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 19, 2021)

FWIW, I asked THC Titan the difference between the mother phenos on the BBC x arc cross. 

12 - yields small but super dense and quality buds
2 - grows fast
5 & 7 - average yield and stretch


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 21, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> ^ FYI ^
> 
> It's a sellers market since they are so hard to acquire directly from vendor. Just for a frame of reference Seed auctions has BBC S1 10 pack for 1,000, Blueberry fritter 5 pack 230 current bid or 500 buy it now, GRCxBBC F1 10 pack 500, Iced Wildberry 5 pack 250 current bid or 500 buy it now, BBC S1 2 pack for 150 current bid or 250 buy it now. Strainly has GRCxBBC F1 10 pack box for 599 and Wedding Cake xBBC 10 pack for 450.


Someone posted a 5 pack from the box set starting bid 500, buy it now, 750 - the price for the whole box! There was a report abuse button on the page, I should have reported highway robbery.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 21, 2021)

FWIW cat on strainly offering the f2s for 200/pack and the hybrids 300/pack. Still high but more reasonable.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Oct 21, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> FWIW cat on strainly offering the f2s for 200/pack and the hybrids 300/pack. Still high but more reasonable.


Only one that didn't get listed was the Forum GSC x (GRCxBBC) so that must of been his "keeper" pack.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 21, 2021)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Only one that didn't get listed was the Forum GSC x (GRCxBBC) so that must of been his "keeper" pack.


Or he sold it. I would have thought the Mango cross is the desirable one. This is all marketing IMO, limited this and that. Don't get me wrong it looks to be a killer strain.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Oct 21, 2021)

Lots of people want some of these crosses but just don't want to pay the inflated "highest bidder wins" prices. Seen plenty of comments on titan's insta saying stuff like "gotta get that GRC" or "whens next drop" or "gotta buy this box it'll probably be the only way I'll get mango in my garden" but then the drop sells out in 20 seconds. 

On another note there is somebody selling clones of GRCxBBC for 60 on strainly. Pics don't show any bud pron though.


----------



## DogGone (Oct 26, 2021)

Does anyone know if Titan has mentioned when the next Square1 drop will be? I keep checking the website everyday but it still says TBD.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 26, 2021)

DogGone said:


> Does anyone know if Titan has mentioned when the next Square1 drop will be? I keep checking the website everyday but it still says TBD.


4-6 weeks approx.


----------



## DogGone (Oct 26, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> 4-6 weeks approx.


Cool. Thanks, man!


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 2, 2021)

Technically Robinhood. Apple cup came down at d62, yielded 127g for a five gallon so I’m happy with that. Into cure bags so not sure how she smokes. Apple fritter x banana butter cup.


----------



## wilson510 (Nov 2, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Technically Robinhood. Apple cup came down at d62, yielded 127g for a five gallon so I’m happy with that. Into cure bags so not sure how she smokes. Apple fritter x banana butter cup. View attachment 5021229


Looks like a bitch to trim in a commercial setting


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 2, 2021)

Hitting my Elusive aka GRC x BBC with puta for funs.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Nov 9, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Well from what I gather at this point, I think purple punch in a cross can be great. Couple of well respected members here have commented that purple punch and oreoz have incredible bag appeal but lack terps and/or potency, however when crossed with other strains can be fire. For instance Ocean Fruit (Brisker OG x Purple Punch) is supposed to be absolute fire, and it is on my list to swoop as soon it becomes available. But I would pick up Brisker OG on it's own too.
> 
> I definitely have enough wedding cake and runtz crosses, so I too am leaning towards the BBC and La Kush for this next drop, maybe the GG4 if I don't have it crossed with purple punch already.
> 
> ...


Just saw this post sorry. If you wondered about the crosses they’ll prolly answer. I messaged Robinhood the other day for the breeders on the Purple punch drop. I grabbed the Wild Dosi Berry ( double dosido x purple punch). They said the double dosi is from archive and the purple punch is from super nova gardens.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 10, 2021)

Nana sorb ( sunset sherb x banana butter cups)


----------



## user123551123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Flipping my girls to flower tonight so I figured I'd throw in a final day of Veg update. Approx. Day 40 of veg give or take a few days for each plant(They didn't all start at the same date due to germination issues). In the front from Left-Right I have (All GRC x BBC #11 crosses): Runtz #2, Apple Fritter#1, Runtz #1. In the back row I have (from left to right):Miracle Mango, Forum, Apple Fritter #2. I also have a spare Forum in the middle of the rows just in case one of these untested seeds decides to herm. Worst case I'll have an overly full canopy(Not the worst problem to have lol). Anyways, these are very, very vigorous veggers. Strong, thick stems all the way up each plant. I defoliate probably 1-2 times a week and they bounce back like nothing happened each time. I did run into some PH issues last week which explains some leaf discolorations in some areas, but, for the most part, this has been a very effortless grow. Growing in coco coir amended with perlite, earthworm castings and Gaia Green organic dry amendments (4-4-4 for veg/flower and have 2-8-4 for flower.) Growing under the Mars-Hydro FC-E4800 LEDs. Will be taking clones from each plant in about a week or so that way I can keep the first winning mother of my GRCxBBC phenohunt. Will probably be throwing in some Brisker OG and maybe some F2's into my next run, but I'm not sure yet. Really hoping that these girls stretch a bit since I'm going to be scrogging them up in about a week. One mistake I made with these girls was starting topping a little too early. From now on I will not be topping until at least the 6th node that way I have more room to work underneath the canopy. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions or questions.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 5, 2021)

Good look user! I just flipped, half rado half sq1/robinhood. Midwest looks fire. I’m in MO

of the latter I have some Tahoe x runtz, bbc x runtz,la kush x purple punch.
Behind these in veg I have several from the box drop including #7, mango, blueberry fritter.

also running GG but in promix and under hlg. So not too far off!

pickup anything from the drop last night?


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 5, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Hitting my Elusive aka GRC x BBC with puta for funs.


Morning! You have any pics or journals of Elusive? I’ve seen Canuck run it but would like to see more what to expect when running that cultivar. I’ve got a couple young ones about two weeks from sprout can’t wait to finally have some of this flower!


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Morning! You have any pics or journals of Elusive? I’ve seen Canuck run it but would like to see more what to expect when running that cultivar. I’ve got a couple young ones about two weeks from sprout can’t wait to finally have some of this flower!


I've never gave it out? GRC x BBC bred by Square One Genetics? Bunch of pics on here and insta.


----------



## user123551123 (Dec 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Good look user! I just flipped, half rado half sq1/robinhood. Midwest looks fire. I’m in MO
> 
> of the latter I have some Tahoe x runtz, bbc x runtz,la kush x purple punch.
> Behind these in veg I have several from the box drop including #7, mango, blueberry fritter.
> ...


Unfortunately not  That Wedding Cake cross looks absolutely crazy. How are those #7s performing for you? I was thinking of throwing one or two of those into my next run.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 6, 2021)

user123551123 said:


> Unfortunately not  That Wedding Cake cross looks absolutely crazy. How are those #7s performing for you? I was thinking of throwing one or two of those into my next run.


I just popped 2 due to space, slow at first but doing fine now, they are probably 3 weeks from germ. Ill start posting pics when the action kicks up in a few weeks.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 10, 2021)

Just snagged a pack of BBC X Wedding Cake. Between what's in flower/veg and now these, I better find 1 damn pheno from these guys! Moving onto another breeder but will post pics in a week or so


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Dec 11, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Just snagged a pack of BBC X Wedding Cake. Between what's in flower/veg and now these, I better find 1 damn pheno from these guys! Moving onto another breeder but will post pics in a week or so


I have a wedding cake x bbc cross, about 7 weeks in flower. Not a keeper pheno, but leaning more towards the bbc genes. I been wanting frozen fuel for sometime, so I finally picked up a pack. And though, fuck it, I picked up a pack of Apple Cup, too. I have a bunch of the RH runtz, apple fritter and purple punch crosses in veg, can't wait for some fire!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 11, 2021)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Nana sorb ( sunset sherb x banana butter cups) View attachment 5025693


Very nice, terp report? Trying to deice on what to get on the drop


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 11, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have a wedding cake x bbc cross, about 7 weeks in flower. Not a keeper pheno, but leaning more towards the bbc genes. I been wanting frozen fuel for sometime, so I finally picked up a pack. And though, fuck it, I picked up a pack of Apple Cup, too. I have a bunch of the RH runtz, apple fritter and purple punch crosses in veg, can't wait for some fire!


Right on, ill post a pic of the 2 apple cup pheno flowers I have curing. I enjoy the smoke for daytime, im not good at identifying terps I suppose it has a bt of an apple smell.

Just flipped 1 week ago, I have BBCxRuntz, Tahoe OG x runtz, LA KushxPurple Punch. In veg behind them are the BBCxGRC and the Miracle Mango. 

Like I said I am heavy on SQ1/RH for the next few months, hoping the WCxBBC puts out. Gonna try out some LIT or Clearwater I think next. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Dec 13, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Very nice, terp report? Trying to deice on what to get on the drop


My selections ranged from cream/grape/gas. Some solid phenos in the nana sorbet. No disappointment. 






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com










- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## pottafla1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Haha wtf


----------



## pottafla1 (Dec 31, 2021)

This thread went sideways real quick


----------



## user123551123 (Dec 31, 2021)

my bad. I was just tryna talk to you...
Anyways, I'll set the thread straight with a garden update.
Scroll up to see my plant layout (All GRC x BBC #11 crosses (SQ1)).
Mid-Week 3 of Flower:

Runtz #2(very stretchy, sativa build) followed by Apple Fritter #1(2nd Place right now, terps are so fire):

Runtz#1(also stretchy, similar to #2 so far) and Miracle Mango(not seeing a lot of frost yet but I still have high hopes):

F x GSC #1(1st place. Nearly frostier than anything I've ever grown. At week 3.5...):

Apple Fritter #2. I am loving both AF #1 and #2's node structure and stacking, very likely one of these is a keeper, however this one (#2) was germinated 2 weeks late and thus will have the smallest yield :'(. This is followed by my Forum x GSC #2 (also smaller(1 week late) and receives the smallest amount of light since it's buried in the middle). Still has adequate frost and will most-def be enjoyed once harvested. Sad I didn't give this girl an equal opportunity since her sister-pheno is winning at the moment:


Overall, I can confidently say that anyone who says these genetics are overpriced are talking out of their ass. I have had no herms(as of yet), and have had undeniable frost across every pheno. That along with a very vigoruous veg stage makes me very excited to see what the rest of this box set has to offer. I promise you these photos are not doing them justice. I can not wait to show you what these plants turn into, as the results will speak for themselves, and I won't have to write all this nonsense. Again, shout out to Titan SQ1 for his hard work.

Anyways, Happy New Year everyone, I wish you all bountiful harvests!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 3, 2022)

I’ve got a few robinhood strains but this pheno looks nicest. Day 32. This is cali wild berry I believe is the name, anyway it’s la kush cake x purple punch.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 5, 2022)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have a wedding cake x bbc cross, about 7 weeks in flower. Not a keeper pheno, but leaning more towards the bbc genes. I been wanting frozen fuel for sometime, so I finally picked up a pack. And though, fuck it, I picked up a pack of Apple Cup, too. I have a bunch of the RH runtz, apple fritter and purple punch crosses in veg, can't wait for some fire!


Whats up? Did you flip any of the RH into flower yet? I was able to snag the wedding cake bbc cross, that will be next run. Right now in flower I have 1 nanaz, 2 tahoe x runtz and 2 la kush x purple punch. 

I have in veg (ready to flower if I had room) 1 Mango, 1 GRCxBBC #7, 2 brisker x bbc/grx, 2 GSC x bbc/grc. I better get a keeper or two out of all these beans, Sq1 aint cheap!


----------



## pottafla1 (Jan 5, 2022)

How were the apple cups you grew Timmy from thcland


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 5, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> How were the apple cups you grew Timmy from thcland


I forgot to post the pic I promised. I suck with my phone camera, fwiw. 

I ran 2 phenos. On the left is what I would consider to be the BBC leaner, not a chunky fat bud rather taller, but did have a bit more frost. On the right, looks like a Fritter leaner. 

Both were easy to grow, I have promix + gaia green + vermipost + tea. Had both in a 5 gal under 650 (prob only ran 500w) and each produced just over 4oz.

Im not good at describing terps. The BBC leaner looks better than it tastes. The Fritter leaner does smell a bit of apple and you do get a hint on exhale. Decent daytime smoke. Didn't take cuts, not losing sleep that I didn't.


----------



## pottafla1 (Jan 5, 2022)

looks really good either way. Thanks buddy I was gonna buy a pack but I'm gonna pass there's so many other strains I'd rather run


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 5, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> looks really good either way. Thanks buddy I was gonna buy a pack but I'm gonna pass there's so many other strains I'd rather run


Happy to help out. Also though, I am at best an average grower. Ive seen pics of this strain on IG that look much better. But to your point, plenty of gear to run!


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jan 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Whats up? Did you flip any of the RH into flower yet? I was able to snag the wedding cake bbc cross, that will be next run. Right now in flower I have 1 nanaz, 2 tahoe x runtz and 2 la kush x purple punch.
> 
> I have in veg (ready to flower if I had room) 1 Mango, 1 GRCxBBC #7, 2 brisker x bbc/grx, 2 GSC x bbc/grc. I better get a keeper or two out of all these beans, Sq1 aint cheap!


Yep, I have a Limonada Rosa, about 5 weeks in flower. And I just flipped Cali Wildberries and Blueberry Fritter. Next week I am adding Banana Buttercups, Frozen Wildberries and Nanaz into the flowering room. Just harvested a WC x Banana Buttercups and a black hole. That Brisker og x grc/bbc is on my list, when they drop single packs. Looks like we are a few weeks away from another SQ1 drop.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 7, 2022)

They drop tonight my friend


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 7, 2022)

They are dropping the Sunset Sherb x BBC, Ocean Fruit [Brisker OG x Purple Punch (reversed)], and Robinhood is dropping Wildberry Cake, and Wildberry Runtz Remix, and Square One is dropping a $900 box set of all the BBC crosses and 20 of the original BBC S1's.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jan 7, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> They are dropping the Sunset Sherb x BBC, Ocean Fruit [Brisker OG x Purple Punch (reversed)], and Robinhood is dropping Wildberry Cake, and Wildberry Runtz Remix, and Square One is dropping a $900 box set of all the BBC crosses and 20 of the original BBC S1's.


You are right! I am waiting for the single packs (non box set) of GRC X BBC crosses. Titan announced that drop will probably be in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 7, 2022)

PhishPhood16 said:


> You are right! I am waiting for the single packs (non box set) of GRC X BBC crosses. Titan announced that drop will probably be in 2-3 weeks.


Oh yeah? I've really had my eye out for the GRC X BBC. That one, the Frozen Fuel, and Wedding Cake x BBC really caught my eye. I got my hands on a pack of Frozen Fuel from the last drop in December and I popped 4 of them. All 4 made it and are currently in day 16 since sprout. I also got some Alien Treatz from Robinhood (Black MAC x Runtz) and popped 4 of them also with the Frozen Fuel. All 4 also sprouted and are currently in day 16. Also running 2 Anaphylaxis (Peanut Butter Breath x Deadly Sativa by Mass Medicals, and 1 Grape Pupil V2 (Star Pupil x PuTang) by Mass Medical. The Mass Medicals were freebies with some Rainbow Chip I bought by Exotic Genetics from Insane Seeds. But yeah, back to Square One...I was going to try and grab some Wildberry Cake and/or maybe some Ocean Fruit. But my seed stash is quite extensive right now and the wife is telling me that I am grounded from buying seeds until I grow the ones I have LMAO (probably sounds like every man that grows wives...shit gets addicting buying seeds. There is so many good strains to pick from)


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 7, 2022)

But yeah...IDK the Ocean Fruit sounds very appealing. I just kind of wish they crossed the Brisker OG with something other than Purple Punch, but aye I heard its pretty damn solid genetics. And the Wildberry Cake seems pretty delicious. But now that you say they are dropping the GRCx BBC in 2-3 weeks then I may just wait til then. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a few Frozen Fuel in veg, too. I have a ton of purple punch crosses from Robinhood and Greenpoint. I also have quite a few runtz crosses from RH and elev8, also. Temping to get the Ocean Fruit, but will pass on this drop. Not sure exactly what is getting crossed with grc x bbc, but I did see an apple fritter and forum grc x bbc crosses on THC Titan's YouTube videos. If there is a Brisker OG or Miracle Mango crosses, those would be on the top of my list.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah I may just pass on this one too and wait for the GRC x BBC crosses. Have you ran Wildberry Cake or Wildberry Runtz or Wildberry Runtz remix?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 7, 2022)

Here is wildberry im running now. Got another pheno looks nothing like it. Still white pistils on that one. Can’t wait to see her fatten up.


----------



## AY3 (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh I got lucky tonight!!!

Good luck to all


----------



## user123551123 (Jan 7, 2022)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have a few Frozen Fuel in veg, too. I have a ton of purple punch crosses from Robinhood and Greenpoint. I also have quite a few runtz crosses from RH and elev8, also. Temping to get the Ocean Fruit, but will pass on this drop. Not sure exactly what is getting crossed with grc x bbc, but I did see an apple fritter and forum grc x bbc crosses on THC Titan's YouTube videos. If there is a Brisker OG or Miracle Mango crosses, those would be on the top of my list.


There are Miracle Mango and Brisker OG crosses in his current GRC x BBC run. In his videos he has said that the Brisker OG cross will definitely have a keeper, so I would expect to see those brought to the market within 6 months. He hasn't said too much about the Miracle Mango cross, but I have it growing in my garden and although it is frosty and looks very nice, it is really getting beat by the Forum GSC and Apple Fritter at the moment.
Here is everything he crossed with GRC x BBC:
Runtz
Brisker OG
Forum x GSC
Apple Fritter
Miracle Mango
4 Backcrosses (#2, #5, #7, #12)

I can almost guarantee that you will see the Brisker OG and the Forum GSC crosses for sale this year. Not too sure what he plans to do with the other ones, but they are all fire.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ve been running ocean fruit off and on last few years roughly and it’s a solid line. Also got lucky tonite and grabbed a pack of nanaz


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 7, 2022)

I was late only could get the wildberry runtz


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 8, 2022)

I didn't grab anything on this drop but I am definitely looking forward to the GRC x BBC crosses coming soon. I would definitely love to run some GRC x BBC and Brisker OG or Apple Fritter. Shit is probably crazy fire. The drop was up for surprisingly longer than I have ever seen Square One Genetics stay up on Black Dog. I was watching to see how long they would sell out and the Nana Sorbet sold out first about 2 and a half minutes after the drop and then followed by Wildberry Cake and Ocean Fruit sold out within 3 minutes. Then the Wildberry Runtz Remix was the last to sell out at a little over 4 minutes. The last drop before that, everything was gone in under 40 seconds,


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 9, 2022)

My other wild berry pheno d38. I have the Brisker cross and the mango in veg, along with the bbc/grc #7 ready to rock as soon as room frees up. 

I think this drop had less activity due to the box set a couple months back. Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Famous914 (Jan 13, 2022)

The GRC box dropped on my birthday. Came to find out on delivery day that my fiance bought me a box as a present. Figure it's not a bad bunch of seeds for pheno hunt. Terpys issue on last drop allowed me to get a couple packs from each site. I was most interested in the BBC freebies but I'm excited to run all these strains. Currently have miracle mango, GRCxBBC (x2), GRCxBBCxGSC, iced wildberry on week 5 of flower. One of the phenos of GRCxBBC was most interesting. Developed no pistils with a bud formation that made me think it may have Herm'd. Super dense with a terp profile unlike any of the other GRC crosses. Just popped 2 nana glue, 2 BBC, 2 kush babies in my other tent.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 14, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> The GRC box dropped on my birthday. Came to find out on delivery day that my fiance bought me a box as a present. Figure it's not a bad bunch of seeds for pheno hunt. Terpys issue on last drop allowed me to get a couple packs from each site. I was most interested in the BBC freebies but I'm excited to run all these strains. Currently have miracle mango, GRCxBBC (x2), GRCxBBCxGSC, iced wildberry on week 5 of flower. One of the phenos of GRCxBBC was most interesting. Developed no pistils with a bud formation that made me think it may have Herm'd. Super dense with a terp profile unlike any of the other GRC crosses. Just popped 2 nana glue, 2 BBC, 2 kush babies in my other tent.


Nice set of gear there! Even nicer Fiance!! How is the Mango looking, someone else is running that and said its the least frosty. I have on in veg that is super vigorous, just waiting for room in the flower tent. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Famous914 (Jan 14, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Nice set of gear there! Even nicer Fiance!! How is the Mango looking, someone else is running that and said its the least frosty. I have on in veg that is super vigorous, just waiting for room in the flower tent. Have a good weekend!



Yeah the Mango is the same way for me. By far my most vigorous, but behind the rest in frost and terps. I would squeeze the stems in early flower and it would smell exactly like fresh mango. Was hoping that would translate to the buds but it developed a different more mild terp profile. Still hoping it gets better. Here is a photo of a couple buds from the MM


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 14, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> Yeah the Mango is the same way for me. By far my most vigorous, but behind the rest in frost and terps. I would squeeze the stems in early flower and it would smell exactly like fresh mango. Was hoping that would translate to the buds but it developed a different more mild terp profile. Still hoping it gets better. Here is a photo of a couple buds from the MM


Thanks for sharing, that's ~week 5? I mean, she doesn't look that bad to me! Doesn't appear to have stretched? Appreciate the pics!


----------



## Famous914 (Jan 14, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks for sharing, that's ~week 5? I mean, she doesn't look that bad to me! Doesn't appear to have stretched? Appreciate the pics!


Actually sorry I am getting ahead of myself. About to be week 5. It's day 32f. She stretched quite a bit in the first 3 weeks of flower. I didn't lollipop. Her lower branches all shot up and became tops. They are long and lanky but they they achieved levelness with the main canopy. 

Some of the other crosses all have larfy lower branches that stayed small. I really wanted to cut them off, but the box had warnings to not stress so I figured I would just let them rock this grow and take the chances next grow or with the clones.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 14, 2022)

Here’s one pheno of limonada Rosa. Other looks more OG. Start of week seven.


----------



## Famous914 (Jan 14, 2022)

That looks good. One of the strains I failed to get. It's got a nice fade going.


----------



## user123551123 (Jan 14, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> Yeah the Mango is the same way for me. By far my most vigorous, but behind the rest in frost and terps. I would squeeze the stems in early flower and it would smell exactly like fresh mango. Was hoping that would translate to the buds but it developed a different more mild terp profile. Still hoping it gets better. Here is a photo of a couple buds from the MM


I plan on posting a garden update within the next week, but I will say that my Miracle Mango has caught up with the rest of my plants. It is actually becoming one of the frostier ones at this point(Day 40F). It seems to just be a slow starter, so you should definitely keep your hopes up! It has the most unique bud structure in the tent as well, and I am liking it. I am curious how your GSC cross is coming along, as those have been fire for me so far.


----------



## Famous914 (Jan 14, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> I plan on posting a garden update within the next week, but I will say that my Miracle Mango has caught up with the rest of my plants. It is actually becoming one of the frostier ones at this point(Day 40F). It seems to just be a slow starter, so you should definitely keep your hopes up! It has the most unique bud structure in the tent as well, and I am liking it. I am curious how your GSC cross is coming along, as those have been fire for me so far.


The GSC cross is definitely the runt of the group. Growth wasn't nearly as vigorous as the MM, GRC pheno 2, or the iced wildberry. The terps are very similar on the iced wildberry, GSC, and GRC#1. It's like a mix of fruit and black licorice. Not a huge fan of black licorice but we'll see how it smokes. 

Pic 1- iced wildberry (purple punch x BBC)
Pic 2- GRCxBBC #1
Pic 3- GRCxBBCxGSC


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 14, 2022)

tmanselka said:


> Hey bro what nutrient line do you use, and it’s my first grow, did your plant naturally turn purple?


Yes all natural


----------



## user123551123 (Jan 15, 2022)

Miracle Mango x GRC x BBC. Day 40


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 15, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> Miracle Mango x GRC x BBC. Day 40


frosty


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 21, 2022)

Day 50 Cali Wildberry (LA Kush Cake x Purple Punch). Bit high on the nutes, she is smelling like grape kool aid. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 23, 2022)

Happy Sunday. 1/28 drop.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy GRC x BBC crosses drop day !


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 28, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Happy GRC x BBC crosses drop day !


What ya grabbing? I got the box set so broke


----------



## Muy Buds (Jan 28, 2022)

Any recommendations on these strains?


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 28, 2022)

Scored some Big League. Violet Fuel went in like 30 seconds. Diamond Handz went in like 45 seconds, and the rest about 2 minutes


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 28, 2022)

I don’t even try anymore.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 28, 2022)

lmao Well its def. doable with minimal effort. I scored Frozen Fuel 2 drops ago and Big League today. 2 for 2 so far. Just have to be ready right when they drop. As long as you checkout right away your usual in the game.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 28, 2022)

So what's up with the Violet Fuel going so quick? The way Titan was talking on his youtube, I thought the Big League, Grape Glaze, and G Rolls were going to go the fastest but nope. Violet Fuel went so damn quick it was crazy. Don't get me wrong, Gelato 25 x Dosi Do is some solid genetics but someone know something about Violet Fuel that I don't? Anything special about it?


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 28, 2022)

Snagged grape glaze and robinhood nanaz


----------



## AY3 (Jan 29, 2022)

I got Big League and Glamourous Grapes.
Seems lile they maybe staggered the drop over a couple minutes, I always actually able to make 2 separate orders.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 29, 2022)

Terpys is all screwed up. Every drop I have seen from SquareOne so far, terpys website crashes and its almost impossible to checkout. I stick to BlackDog now. Can't wait to pop these Big Leagues. Got some Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz in veg right now. Looking like theres going to be a shit ton of fire ass bud in this household soon, God willing.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 29, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Terpys is all screwed up. Every drop I have seen from SquareOne so far, terpys website crashes and its almost impossible to checkout. I stick to BlackDog now. Can't wait to pop these Big Leagues. Got some Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz in veg right now. Looking like theres going to be a shit ton of fire ass bud in this household soon, God willing.


Looking forward to watching. I have the brisker cross, mango, and straight bbc x grc ending week 1 tomorrow. Great vigorous growth in veg. Good luck!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 29, 2022)

SO does anybody know why Violet Fuel went so quick? Am I missing something about it? Like I said before, I know Gelato 25 x Dosido by archive is a very solid strain...but I am shocked that they went so much faster than the Big League, G Rolls, and Grape Glaze. The way Titan was talking, the G Rolls was supposed to have every box checked off. Potency, bag appeal, yield was not the biggest but good. Grape Glaze and Big League he said were probably his biggest yielders and also checked off every box. He said the Big League was probably the one to go with, and by looks he seems to be right. The G Rolls and all the other crosses all looked so damn gorgeous too though, so its tuff to really pick one. My mind was telling me to get them all, but my bank account and wife were telling me you only get one pack lol Bank account and wife won  lol Diamond Handz looks very amazing too. Titan is too good at crossing these damn strains. Every strain he creates is so damn unique and beautiful its hard not to buy every single one. This was probably the hardest decision I have ever made in a long time lol I wanted Big League, Diamond Handz, Grape Glaze, and Violet Fuel but wtf that would of been alot of money, especially when I have a million packs of really good genetics sitting here with no room to pop them lol And I don't think they dropped a box set this time did they? Good thig about the box set is you get all the packs you want for a little cheaper than buying individual packs, and you can sell the ones you don't want on strainly or something. Shit, you can sell 3 packs out of the 10+ packs you get...and get like 7 packs of incredible genetics for absolutely free. But yeah...Violet Fuel...anyone know anything really special about it? (Sorry about the ADHD) lmao


----------



## Jephph (Jan 29, 2022)

Probably because the Violet Fuel is new from him.. all the other crosses have previously been worked with/sold so the collectors went for someone different.. half the people buying probably already have something by Titan with Runtz in it.. for example. 

Or maybe he didn’t have as many packs available as some of the others 

idk, just guessing


----------



## user123551123 (Jan 29, 2022)

Jephph said:


> Probably because the Violet Fuel is new from him.. all the other crosses have previously been worked with/sold so the collectors went for someone different.. half the people buying probably already have something by Titan with Runtz in it.. for example.
> 
> Or maybe he didn’t have as many packs available as some of the others
> 
> idk, just guessing


I'm guessing the latter. That cross wasn't in the box set from a few months back, so I am thinking he didn't have as many mothers available to make the seeds. Titan said he was going to outsource some of the seed creating, so I could just be talking out of my ass, but if this drop's seeds were provided exclusively by him, then I am willing to bet that there were just less packs of Violet Fuel. Also your first point is probably a large factor too. I was thinking of grabbing a pack of the Violet Fuel for the exact reason you stated.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone got any packs they are looking to get rid off or trade possible let me know. I don’t have time for sitting at the computer for this drop bullshit. Unless someone has a link where I can find some?


----------



## Jephph (Jan 29, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> I don’t have time for sitting at the computer for this drop bullshit.


Heh, if you’re at the computer for more than 2 minutes, then you missed it


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes...and on some drops, if you blink and sneeze, you missed it. 30 seconds and gone.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 29, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Anyone got any packs they are looking to get rid off or trade possible let me know. I don’t have time for sitting at the computer for this drop bullshit. Unless someone has a link where I can find some?


Hmu on insta


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jan 29, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Scored some Big League. Violet Fuel went in like 30 seconds. Diamond Handz went in like 45 seconds, and the rest about 2 minutes


That is a tough choice. I would have favored the Big League, because that brisker OG looks like some gassy goodness.


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 29, 2022)

Terpy has an auction going on ig right now with some sq1


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 30, 2022)

Happy Sunday. Few final pics of this run before chop. Suprisngly the Nanaz has me least excited. I think some strains cross better with the BBC, not sure if Runtz is one but we will see how she smokes. Don't sleep on Robinhood drops they are much easier to score and have fire.

Limonada Rosa

Nanaz

Cali WIldberry Purple Pheno

Cali Orange Pheno


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 30, 2022)

Harvested 3 auto flowers the other day. 2 Cinderella Jack's by Dutch Passion and 1 Purple Haze from Seedsman as a LTD freebie pack that came with the Cinderella Jack. Seedsman also gave me a freebie 3 pack of their White Widow and another freebie 6 pack of LA Confidential. I recommend Seedsman if anybody is looking for a good seed bank. They take a little while to ship out since they only send a bunch of orders to their USA hub from Amsterdam when they have enough orders to make it worth it or they hit a certain amount of orders. Took about 2-3 weeks to arrive but it was so worth it. For a $60 dollar pack of Cindy Jack they gave me 3 freebie packs. 3 Purple Haze auto, 3 White Widow, and 6 LA Confidential. And I must say, if anybody else gets Seedsman's White Widow or Purple Haze as a freebie...MY GOD are they quality genetics. The I grew 1 White Widow so far and harvested 115 grams with a 65 day veg and 63 day flower of some of the best bud I have ever had the privilege to smoke. Had it tested at the MCR lab is Massachusetts and hit 27.4 % Total Cannabinoids, 24.7% THC, and 1.51% Terpene Total. Grew out 1 LA Confidential on the same run and hit 23.7% Total Cannabinoids, 21.9% THC, and 1.18% Terpene Total. Also did a Bruce Banner from ILGM and hit 25.4% Total Cannabinoids, 22.7% THC, and 1.59% Total Terpenes. Very solid genetics with incredible freebies. The Purple Haze freebie I just harvested is incredible. Amazing auto flower. Smell, taste, and bag appeal are out of this world, especially for an auto flower. I am beyond impressed with the genetics, whoever bred it and where ever it came from. Never thought I could find 2 autos that would live up to most of the photoperiods potency and yield in almost half the time. 85 days from seed to harvest. Seedsman said it was just a bunch of free auto flower seeds they received from some random breeder that they could not name when someone tried to ask them where their Purple Haze auto LTD freebie came from. Whoever it was...PAT ON THE BACK BUDY. 2 Cinderella Jacks came out so fire. The terp profile is so unique and smells and tastes incredible. Like a piece of mouthwatering candy. Here are some pics of the Purple Haze auto and Cindy Jack


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 30, 2022)

More Cindy Jack


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 30, 2022)

White Widow, LA Confidential, Bruce Banner


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 30, 2022)

Pretty sure you’re in the wrong thread.


----------



## vchavez (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Harvested 3 auto flowers the other day. 2 Cinderella Jack's by Dutch Passion and 1 Purple Haze from Seedsman as a LTD freebie pack that came with the Cinderella Jack. Seedsman also gave me a freebie 3 pack of their White Widow and another freebie 6 pack of LA Confidential. I recommend Seedsman if anybody is looking for a good seed bank. They take a little while to ship out since they only send a bunch of orders to their USA hub from Amsterdam when they have enough orders to make it worth it or they hit a certain amount of orders. Took about 2-3 weeks to arrive but it was so worth it. For a $60 dollar pack of Cindy Jack they gave me 3 freebie packs. 3 Purple Haze auto, 3 White Widow, and 6 LA Confidential. And I must say, if anybody else gets Seedsman's White Widow or Purple Haze as a freebie...MY GOD are they quality genetics. The I grew 1 White Widow so far and harvested 115 grams with a 65 day veg and 63 day flower of some of the best bud I have ever had the privilege to smoke. Had it tested at the MCR lab is Massachusetts and hit 27.4 % Total Cannabinoids, 24.7% THC, and 1.51% Terpene Total. Grew out 1 LA Confidential on the same run and hit 23.7% Total Cannabinoids, 21.9% THC, and 1.18% Terpene Total. Also did a Bruce Banner from ILGM and hit 25.4% Total Cannabinoids, 22.7% THC, and 1.59% Total Terpenes. Very solid genetics with incredible freebies. The Purple Haze freebie I just harvested is incredible. Amazing auto flower. Smell, taste, and bag appeal are out of this world, especially for an auto flower. I am beyond impressed with the genetics, whoever bred it and where ever it came from. Never thought I could find 2 autos that would live up to most of the photoperiods potency and yield in almost half the time. 85 days from seed to harvest. Seedsman said it was just a bunch of free auto flower seeds they received from some random breeder that they could not name when someone tried to ask them where their Purple Haze auto LTD freebie came from. Whoever it was...PAT ON THE BACK BUDY. 2 Cinderella Jacks came out so fire. The terp profile is so unique and smells and tastes incredible. Like a piece of mouthwatering candy. Here are some pics of the Purple Haze auto and Cindy Jack


My friend you are in the *Square One Genetics Seeds and Strain Reviews *


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 31, 2022)

vchavez said:


> My friend you are in the *Square One Genetics Seeds and Strain Reviews *


It must indeed be some good weed


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

Sure is...I know I am in the Square One thread lol Just wanted to throw a couple pics of the harvest before I planted the Square One gems. Sheesh, you people on here are too damn uptight lol God forbid someone posts anything but square one in the square one thread lol


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

Pretty damn proud of myself for hitting 27 % on my first grow ever with a white widow. Just putting out some solid genetic pictures. Don't worry, when I harvest the Square Ones I'll make sure I'm in the Square One thread when I post the pics lmao


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

Heres some Alien Treatz by Robinhood and Frozen Fuel by Square One in veg. One Anaphylaxis by Mass Medical. Oh wait, damn should I of cut out the Anaphylaxis since we are on the Square One thread. Oops. My bad lmfao


----------



## user123551123 (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Heres some Alien Treatz by Robinhood and Frozen Fuel by Square One in veg. One Anaphylaxis by Mass Medical. Oh wait, damn should I of cut out the Anaphylaxis since we are on the Square One thread. Oops. My bad lmfao


Bro I promise its not that serious. From our point of view it looked like you might actually just be in the wrong thread, considering you did not once mention the name Square One or anything related in your first post. It all looks like good weed though, keep it up.


----------



## Satch12 (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Heres some Alien Treatz by Robinhood and Frozen Fuel by Square One in veg. One Anaphylaxis by Mass Medical. Oh wait, damn should I of cut out the Anaphylaxis since we are on the Square One thread. Oops. My bad lmfao


No need to quip with people that have very reasonable responses here, what you posted is prime personal grow journal material. Didn’t mention square 1 once in a paragraph with 20+ pictures…


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

I was talking to people on this thread for like a week about square one...I know square one so well I can tell you how long it took every strain to sell out for the last 4 drops. I just didn't mention them in those one or two posts of pictures from my last harvest a few days ago, that I was actually showing @thctimmy


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

So, to anybody that I may of offended by posting those pictures...I am sorry. lol Really though, it's not that serious! Peace and love to all and everyone


----------



## Satch12 (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> So, to anybody that I may of offended by posting those pictures...I am sorry. lol Really though, it's not that serious! Peace and love to all and everyone


Respect, start a grow journal, it was a very good write up!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

I do have a couple of journals on grow diaries. I feel it is very hard to keep up with all the time with new pictures and everything. I had fun with it for a little bit...but now I am so busy with the grow and other things in life I only really update it when I really am bored and I am uploading pictures from the phone to the computer to save them anyways


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

But thanks man. I appreciate it. Respect also brotha. Didn't mean to come off hostile or anything. Just didn't really get the big deal about posting a couple little review/result comments on my new harvest on something other than Square One on the Square One thread. I see where you are coming from also though. Trust me... I can't wait until these Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz are flowering and I can put up some incredible pictures of them then. I can't wait to pop the Big League seeds and take pictures of the beautiful plants that come out of such a small little amazing seed


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

Also, at the time, I took a puff of the Purple Haze and I was lit out of my mind. At the time I couldn't believe how high I was and how good this autoflower weed I just harvested was and I felt like I had to tell the world about it no matter what damn thread I was in lmao I could of been in the Mothers Against Marijuana Abuse forum and I would of probably wrote the same shit lmao I mean, usually autoflower bud is usually ehhhh to decent stuff. But no BS, this stuff can compete with alot of photoperiods out there. I was shocked. STONER MOMENT but really WOW good stuff man


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

So anyways... @thctimmy Have you smoked any of the square one or robinhood flowers yet? If you have, how do they smell and taste compared to how amazing they look?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> So anyways... @thctimmy Have you smoked any of the square one or robinhood flowers yet? If you have, how do they smell and taste compared to how amazing they look?


Have only smoked the apple cup. Im no good with the descriptions like most. But it was a sweet flavor smoke, very smooth and an excellent daytime hybrid IMO. Ive got the 3 strains going into 48 right now, so ill try some testers in a couple weeks. But the robin hood phenos have all been easy to grow, pretty and good yielding strains. I hope the SQ1 strains deliver the hype, they certainly are rare and costly.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 31, 2022)

had to move the Rosa to smaller tent. In here just finished week 1 of bbcxgrc, gsc cross, brisker cross, and the mango. By the way someone has the mango any updates? Seems like that one fell off the radar guess it was a flop? Peace gang


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

I somehow overwatered really bad when I transplanted some of my coco Alien Treatz and Frozen Fuel. I really overestimated how much much water they need early on. Was only really watering every 4-5 days, but I must have watered way too much right after transplant and then watered 3 days later again too heavy and that did it. My living soil ones are fine as I went a little lighter with them...but still had to let their soil dry up too. Well, I accidentally found my resilient pheno's lol So its been about 5-6 days of just letting the soil dry up slowly and letting the roots breath and recover. They are starting to slowly come out of it, but one has some new growth that is purpling and very purple stems. Very heavy drooped leaves. Hopefully they make a strong comeback so I can get them ready for preflower and flower.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

I did the same thing early on my last run, but I bounced them back real strong and really quick and ended up with some amazing flowers. I learned not to give up so quick on a plant that you may think is doomed. With the right love and care, I have seen a complete disaster of a weed plant turn into the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

These are the overwatered coco pheno's


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jan 31, 2022)

No...I lied...those are the living soil pheno's. These are the overwatered:


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 31, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> No...I lied...those are the living soil pheno's. These are the overwatered:


I like you. That’s all going say.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 1, 2022)

Well thank you buddy. That means alot to me


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 10, 2022)

what we got here buddy


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 10, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> what we got here buddy


GRCxBBC Elusive Cut the same ones i started the thread with


----------



## TigerClock (Feb 10, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> GRCxBBC Elusive Cut the same ones i started the thread with


Saw your post in discord looking fire


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 10, 2022)

TigerClock said:


> Saw your post in discord looking fire


Thanks brother it's definitely getting there!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks awesome brother. I guess Terpy's sold the rest of the Big League, Violet Fuel, Glamorous Grapes, and GRC BX1 last night. They must of threw the ones they had left from when the site crashed during the drop up on the site randomly last night. Of course, the one night I don't look at terpys lol


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

What makes it worthy to be called the elusive cut


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

I got some runtz remix and big league.. the drop was real small. Haven't decided if I'm gonna pay for the brisker yet though I have more than a few packs already and I never buy to resell


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 12, 2022)

damn I didn't know they dropped some robinhoods too. I wanted the Apple Cup


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

That sold out with the quickness


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 12, 2022)

did they announce it beforehand? I just got my Big League in the mail a week ago from the last drop. I have Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz in veg right now. Can't wait to pop these Big Leagues. I've been trying to find more grow space just so I can pop these as soon as possible lol I'm almost thinking about bringing out the old t5 and hps from the garage and plugging those bad boys in.


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Why not? Growers used hps for centuries before the invention of the leds


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

I am gonna run 3 times as many when they are 3x smaller then I usually do


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 13, 2022)

What do you mean? Like pop a shit ton more beans than normal and put them into flower sooner when there smaller?


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 13, 2022)

That was my goal for this run. Usually I flower about 3 plants each in my 2x4 and 2x3 finishing in 5 gallon pots. From sprout, about 60-70 days and then I flip into flower. Last run I did that I ended up with 250 grams off 3 plants of some really good stuff. Had them tested and hit 22 % THC and up on all 3 plants. Then I did 3 auto-flowers and ended up with 200 grams in half the time so I am thinking there has to be a better way to up the yield. So this time I am trying 6 in each tent. Plan was to get the into flower within 50 days, but they got a little rootbound in the solos in the beginning because I transplanted a little late waiting for my other tent to open (had some plants hanging and drying in the other tent). And then when I transplanted into 2 gallons, I highly overwatered the first few waterings, so they slowed growth severely. But now the bigger tent plants rebounded and they are getting huge. I'm hoping they are going to all fit once I flip em lol Some of them stayed small so I think I am going to just flower the smaller ones in the two gallon pots in the smaller tent and the bigger ones in 5's in the bigger tent. We shall see what happens


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 13, 2022)

I like the way Titan grows in his youtube. Starts them in cubes and then transplants into the finishing pots. He only vegges for like 30 days and flips and they come out HUGGGGEEE. The stretch he gets on his plants are insane once he flips them. If you look at them, they aren't that big at all when he switches to 12 and 12. He doesn't defoliate or anything. Just lets them go.


----------



## user123551123 (Feb 13, 2022)

Chopping my girls down today. Honestly so happy with the results. Terps are all fire.

Runtz 1 & 2:

Apple Fritter 1 & 2:

Miracle Mango followed by Forum GSC:



Biggest Yielder: Runtz 1 & 2 both grew noticeably larger than the rest.
Frostiest: Forum x GSC
Best Terps: Miracle Mango has the fruitiest terps ATM. Won't be able to tell for sure until I smoke. They are all great though.

Super happy with Square One Genetics.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 13, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> Chopping my girls down today. Honestly so happy with the results. Terps are all fire.
> 
> Runtz 1 & 2:
> View attachment 5084974View attachment 5084975
> ...


We’ll done! Just about to start week four with a brisker, mango, gsc, and straight grc x bbc. Hoping I can get some of that frost like you! 
How were yields?


----------



## user123551123 (Feb 13, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> We’ll done! Just about to start week four with a brisker, mango, gsc, and straight grc x bbc. Hoping I can get some of that frost like you!
> How were yields?


You've got a great lineup, I wouldn't be surprised if you have better results than me. I'm guessing that I'll be pulling around a pound of non-larfy bud(6 plants in a 4x4). They were running on a 480W bar style LED so I am hoping that has a large effect on yield. My only regret is not transplanting them into 5 gallon pots, since I am sure that would have increased the yield dramatically. Currently in Veg I have 2 BOGs, 2 FGSCs, 1 AF and 1 F2#7, and I'll be sure not to make the same mistake with those.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 13, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> You've got a great lineup, I wouldn't be surprised if you have better results than me. I'm guessing that I'll be pulling around a pound of non-larfy bud(6 plants in a 4x4). They were running on a 480W bar style LED so I am hoping that has a large effect on yield. My only regret is not transplanting them into 5 gallon pots, since I am sure that would have increased the yield dramatically. Currently in Veg I have 2 BOGs, 2 FGSCs, 1 AF and 1 F2#7, and I'll be sure not to make the same mistake with those.


Lb in a 4x4 isn't shabby. We will see what happens I have them in 5 gal under a blackbird, but my gsc is a runt. The other three are enormous as I followed Titans little note as to not stress these at all. Did you do a defol/lolli?


----------



## user123551123 (Feb 13, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Lb in a 4x4 isn't shabby. We will see what happens I have them in 5 gal under a blackbird, but my gsc is a runt. The other three are enormous as I followed Titans little note as to not stress these at all. Did you do a defol/lolli?


Not gonna lie, I completely disregarded his advice on that. I topped frequently early on in Veg, and lollipopped at week 3 of Flower. Luckily I didn't have any herms. I wouldn't be too wary about it. I was really aggressive with training during Veg and the plants seemed to do just fine. The seeds might be "Untested" but they are still high quality genetics, so you shouldn't feel the need to baby them too much.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 13, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> Not gonna lie, I completely disregarded his advice on that. I topped frequently early on in Veg, and lollipopped at week 3 of Flower. Luckily I didn't have any herms. I wouldn't be too wary about it. I was really aggressive with training during Veg and the plants seemed to do just fine. The seeds might be "Untested" but they are still high quality genetics, so you shouldn't feel the need to baby them too much.


Yeah day 21 tomorrow I planned on giving them a clean up. Appreciate the advice ! I’ll get some pics in a couple weeks


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah. Thats what I was talking about. In titans grows he does not do anything to them. He just lets them go. Honestly, I have always really wondered the effect it has on the plant by taking larger fan leaves away. I always feel like the less I do take away from the plant, the happier it is. I mean, I guess it really comes down to how, when, and how much your taking away. I tried not to defoliate on this run with the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz, but the damn fan leaves are so big, especially on the Frozen Fuel. The lower fan leaves look huge. So I ended up taking a few off here and there to get some light into the plant. But yeah, I always feel like my plants are happier without taking anything from. Has anyone experienced herms from Square One? Seems to be pretty solid seeds so far


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 18, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> The GSC cross is definitely the runt of the group. Growth wasn't nearly as vigorous as the MM, GRC pheno 2, or the iced wildberry. The terps are very similar on the iced wildberry, GSC, and GRC#1. It's like a mix of fruit and black licorice. Not a huge fan of black licorice but we'll see how it smokes.
> 
> Pic 1- iced wildberry (purple punch x BBC)
> Pic 2- GRCxBBC #1
> Pic 3- GRCxBBCxGSC


Sorry if I missed your update, but if not how did this turn out?


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 18, 2022)

user123551123 said:


> Chopping my girls down today. Honestly so happy with the results. Terps are all fire.
> 
> Runtz 1 & 2:
> View attachment 5084974View attachment 5084975
> ...


Was this the runtz crossed with the bbc/grc? I still have an unopened pack of that and the apple fritter crossed w bbc/grc.

Looking back these are all fire. Did you try them out yet? Def interested in what the mango tastes like, Im close to week 5 ending where things will get interesting. The Mango is getting decent frost...


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 18, 2022)

I can't wait until he crosses that Red Hot Cookies by Sweet Seeds with the Banana Buttercups. For some reason I feel like that will be an incredible combo


----------



## vchavez (Feb 21, 2022)

One of the 100 SQ1 boxes arrived last week


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 21, 2022)

vchavez said:


> One of the 100 SQ1 boxes arrived last week
> 
> View attachment 5089443


Right on, that should keep you busy. Get to popping! I have 3 SQ1 proper plants going into week 5. They look good. But all my Robinhood has been fire, esp the runtz crosses. Looking forward to seeing your grow


----------



## vchavez (Feb 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Right on, that should keep you busy. Get to popping! I have 3 SQ1 proper plants going into week 5. They look good. But all my Robinhood has been fire, esp the runtz crosses. Looking forward to seeing your grow


I'm already busy with 10 Nanaz from Robin Hood Seeds into week 6.


----------



## TigerClock (Feb 24, 2022)

glad to hear the runtz crosses are decent.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm really looking forward to these Alien Treatz...Just looking at all the parents are putting my expectations through the roof lol Hopefully they are met. Going into flower next week. Got 4 Frozen Fuel's going into flower too. Also very high expectations for them. Then next run the Big Leagues will be brought to life. Oh how I need more room to grow lol So many seeds, so little space and time.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Feb 25, 2022)

I have a question. On the Square One Website there is 2 items labeled B.D and T.S that both are listed at 4,000 dollars but both are out of stock. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what those are and why it is so much money lol


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 25, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I have a question. On the Square One Website there is 2 items labeled B.D and T.S that both are listed at 4,000 dollars but both are out of stock. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what those are and why it is so much money lol


Dunno but if your in IG hit up Titan. He usually replies to me within a day


----------



## that1guy1388 (Feb 26, 2022)

Forgot I even had these. Figured I’d share.


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Feb 27, 2022)

Been following this thread. Growing SQ1 for the first time. Got a couple possible keepers and a couple I didn’t bother cloning. Had some problems in veg but not blaming the genetics. I got some soil that was extremely wet and messed me up. Ran the Wildberry Cake and Wild Dosi Berry. I get what everyone’s saying about trying to get these beans. They sell out in about a minute. Couple shots of these 2 strains in week 8. Checking Trichomes and they’re close. Took clones and they look better than the seed run in veg.  Ci


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 27, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> Been following this thread. Growing SQ1 for the first time. Got a couple possible keepers and a couple I didn’t bother cloning. Had some problems in veg but not blaming the genetics. I got some soil that was extremely wet and messed me up. Ran the Wildberry Cake and Wild Dosi Berry. I get what everyone’s saying about trying to get these beans. They sell out in about a minute. Couple shots of these 2 strains in week 8. Checking Trichomes and they’re close. Took clones and they look better than the seed run in veg. View attachment 5093000View attachment 5093001View attachment 5092998View attachment 5092999 Ci


Are those in order, Cake then dosi? Nice work!!! def some chunky buds! Got any other gear from them you intend on running?


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Feb 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Are those in order, Cake then dosi? Nice work!!! def some chunky buds! Got any other gear from them you intend on running?


Kinda messed up the pics. First and last is the WBC and the 2nd and 3rd are WDB. That’s all I could get my hands on so far. They look really frosty. Can’t get any good smells since I had Covid. I’m vegging a couple weeks longer this run with the clones.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 27, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> Kinda messed up the pics. First and last is the WBC and the 2nd and 3rd are WDB. That’s all I could get my hands on so far. They look really frosty. Can’t get any good smells since I had Covid. I’m vegging a couple weeks longer this run with the clones.


I posted some of my cali wildberry and limonada rosa, same straight up frost but you have nice stacking on yours. I am in the unfortunate boat as well, since first round of covid my smell just hasn't been the same. My wife assures me it stinks. On the other hand, I have almost week 6 miracle mango that reeks. Ive never smelled terps like this one when I open the tent. Ill get some pics in a week or so when they get a bit fatter.

I am very happy overall with Sq1/Robinhood. If you get in on the drops, the beans are relatively affordable IMO.

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Feb 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I posted some of my cali wildberry and limonada rosa, same straight up frost but you have nice stacking on yours. I am in the unfortunate boat as well, since first round of covid my smell just hasn't been the same. My wife assures me it stinks. On the other hand, I have almost week 6 miracle mango that reeks. Ive never smelled terps like this one when I open the tent. Ill get some pics in a week or so when they get a bit fatter.
> 
> I am very happy overall with Sq1/Robinhood. If you get in on the drops, the beans are relatively affordable IMO.
> 
> Happy Sunday all!


They look real good for sure and the way they sell out it must be good medicine. I have been dealing with Katsu and Calco Genetics for the last few grows. Really happy with their gear. Just put in an order for LIT’s Crotch Rocket. I’m a seed junky too. I got beans I’ve been wanting to pop for over a year but can’t seem to get to. I got two 4x8 tents for veg and flower and a 3x5 dry tent. Still not enough room.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 27, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> They look real good for sure and the way they sell out it must be good medicine. I have been dealing with Katsu and Calco Genetics for the last few grows. Really happy with their gear. Just put in an order for LIT’s Crotch Rocket. I’m a seed junky too. I got beans I’ve been wanting to pop for over a year but can’t seem to get to. I got two 4x8 tents for veg and flower and a 3x5 dry tent. Still not enough room.


Almost pulled trigger on Ballerz during lit drop. I laugh at the space comment. A year ago I told someone I won’t have anything more than my 4x8. Now I have that, two 4x4 and 3x3 for cuts. Still not enough room


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Feb 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Almost pulled trigger on Ballerz during lit drop. I laugh at the space comment. A year ago I told someone I won’t have anything more than my 4x8. Now I have that, two 4x4 and 3x3 for cuts. Still not enough room


I’ve had a passion for growing for a long time. Brought my grows indoors about 4 years ago and dialed in the environment. It’s much better since I live in the Northeast and the season was never long enough to really get full maturity on the plants. Battling mold and the cold made it difficult for a good crop. Not sure how I’ll like the SQ1 genetics. I’ve had good lookers in the tent that were a little short on flavor and potency. I pheno hunt and clone everything first time through and usually have to run something I like a few times to get the best out a particular strain. Nice to get on a blog like this to get a heads up on different breeders and see what fellow growers are doing and using. I went all organic about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 2, 2022)

Limonada is the truth! I've ran it 2wice. Both times it was Queen of the tent. Got her going from clone now. 1 cut in flower, 4 in veg. Also have 2 Frozen Fuel in veg.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Mar 12, 2022)

Drop today. Any suggestions or opinions or comments on what you may be going for on this drop? Thinking about just grabbing a pack of Apple Cup's. 


Terps_Capone_ said:


> Limonada is the truth! I've ran it 2wice. Both times it was Queen of the tent. Got her going from clone now. 1 cut in flower, 4 in veg. Also have 2 Frozen Fuel in veg.View attachment 5095173View attachment 5095174View attachment 5095175


You can't go wrong with Tahoe OG brotha. Anything with Tahoe is straight flames.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Mar 12, 2022)

How is the BAG strain by him? Never saw it until now. ANy good?


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Mar 12, 2022)

WOW. Terpy's REALLY needs to fix the problem with their website. It literally crashes EVERY Square One and Robinhood drop. It is impossible to check-out lol


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah what a piece of shit. He had a perfectly working site, someone must have pitched him on some IT bullshit and he bit.

No excuse for a site to crash when a couple thousand stoners bang on it


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 13, 2022)

Ugh, missed the drop n ended up only with Frozen BAG.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Mar 13, 2022)

Its crazy. It is so bad it completely crashed lol You can't even get on it lol I can't believe friggin BlackDog still has Nanaz and GG4xBBC in stock a day later. Either less people buying, or they are stepping up production.


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 13, 2022)

I was on the Blackdogseed site. Got on at the stroke of 5. Ordered the GrapeNutz and Nanaz. Couldn’t check out. (Something went wrong) it said. Went out and back in and the GrapeNutz were sold out. I was still able to get the Nanaz. I’ve been trying to get my hands on the Grape Rock Candy x BBC forever. Literally sold out in 30 seconds.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 13, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> I was on the Blackdogseed site. Got on at the stroke of 5. Ordered the GrapeNutz and Nanaz. Couldn’t check out. (Something went wrong) it said. Went out and back in and the GrapeNutz were sold out. I was still able to get the Nanaz. I’ve been trying to get my hands on the Grape Rock Candy x BBC forever. Literally sold out in 30 seconds.


Thank God he has the entire flower room full of GRC × BBC F2's. 

2 packs of those would throw some awesome variety.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 13, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Its crazy. It is so bad it completely crashed lol You can't even get on it lol I can't believe friggin BlackDog still has Nanaz and GG4xBBC in stock a day later. Either less people buying, or they are stepping up production.


Bit of both. More seeds + ppl want the new new. Alotta ppl pry have those 2 in the vault from past drops.


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 13, 2022)

Terps_Capone_ said:


> Thank God he has the entire flower room full of GRC × BBC F2's.
> 
> 2 packs of those would throw some awesome variety.


Wonder when his next drop of that will be. Seems like he went to town on the Nanaz this time. I’m just starting to run his gear. Got some Wildberry Cake in the dry tent, just flushed the Wild Dosi Berry, got a second run I just flipped of those 2 strains and my clones are just about ready for transplant. Looks very promising. All that’s left is the smoke test.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Mar 13, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> I was on the Blackdogseed site. Got on at the stroke of 5. Ordered the GrapeNutz and Nanaz. Couldn’t check out. (Something went wrong) it said. Went out and back in and the GrapeNutz were sold out. I was still able to get the Nanaz. I’ve been trying to get my hands on the Grape Rock Candy x BBC forever. Literally sold out in 30 seconds.


I scored the Big League brisker og x grc x bbc last grc drop. Can't wait to pop those. Most likely there should be a GRC drop soon if not the next one...Unless he has something new up his sleeves. I know he said in one of his Youtube episodes that he was planning on doing a Red Hot Cookies by Sweet Seeds with Banana Buttercups. That would be very interesting and I actually would buy that lol Along with every other strain he has ever created lmfao


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 13, 2022)

Haven’t smoked any of their gear yet but it’s lookin dam good


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 13, 2022)

who's got smoke reports on their gear? see lots of pretty plants. which of them is quality meds ?


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 13, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> who's got smoke reports on their gear? see lots of pretty plants. which of them is quality meds ?


I’m a couple weeks out on that Wildberry Cake I posted. Just chopped it. Really need another 6 weeks for a good overall terp and potency test.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 13, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> who's got smoke reports on their gear? see lots of pretty plants. which of them is quality meds ?


Got the ocean fruit back in 19 and it’s some fire. Went back to check out some more strains and his stuff has blown up crazy. Been able grab some 
Packs last few drops but haven’t popped any yet. Next run Ima do some frozen fuel ocean fruit and nana sorbet. Have no doubts it’ll be fire. The four or five ocean fruits I popped have been all great and fairly uniform


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 13, 2022)

Limonada Rosa is top tier smoke. Reigning/defending Queen of my garden. 

I've ran it from seed twice and clone once.
All OG Kush smoke. Super loud with taste that smacks your tongue even without a cure.


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 15, 2022)

Is anyone able to get on terpy website?


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 15, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> Is anyone able to get on terpy website?


No its down while he gets cancelled orders straight and inventory in place. I read today, but no time. Who knows. Iill check and report back here if live, please do the same .


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 15, 2022)

My homie got his tracking # from Terpy.


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 16, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> Is anyone able to get on terpy website?


It’s back up. I got on last night


----------



## fieldhand (Mar 16, 2022)

Not up now?


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 16, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> Not up now?


Yeah it looks like it’s down again. I placed my order with Blackdogseed last week.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 16, 2022)

Got some Limonada Rosa coming down this weekend. 3rd run keeper. Got 3 more clones to flip here shortly then it's on to hunt some Apple Cup.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 16, 2022)

GRCxBBC (Elusive cut) Bred by sqaure one genetics


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 16, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> GRCxBBC (Elusive cut) Bred by sqaure one genetics
> View attachment 5102793
> 
> View attachment 5102794
> View attachment 5102795


Tried to get a pack last drop. Sold out in about 1 minute. Copped the Nanaz though


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 17, 2022)

Countryboy Grower said:


> Tried to get a pack last drop. Sold out in about 1 minute. Copped the Nanaz though


I've saw some fire Nanaz phenos


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

The first one is Wild Dosi Berry
Second is Wildberry Cake.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 19, 2022)

There was a drop. The site actually worked so like back to old days it was all gone in a minute. Managed to get Frozen Lakes


----------



## Muy Buds (Mar 19, 2022)

Got the nana sorbet! Has anyone here every ran this strain before?


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 57. Brisker is starting to throw nanners on me but all is looking good. Prob 63-65days they will go. Happy Sunday all. Peace. 
GRC x BBC first 2 pics. 3rd is Mango. 4th Brisker OG.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 24, 2022)

Mango x grc x bbc d60. I just think its a neat pic. Have a great day gang.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 2, 2022)

Lots of fire dropped in last few months. Lets see some flowers gang! Or y'all over in the Titan discord? CRMtimmy over there


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 2, 2022)

Really upset right now. Started my morning routine of examining the lady's, defoliating, and watering. Today is day 27 of flower and I am running Alien Treatz by RobinHood and Frozen Fuel by Square One. I am off of work on the weekends so I had time this morning to do a really thorough examination on the girls and sure as shit, found one Alien Treatz bottom canopy full of herms and nanners. Cut that one down and tossed her. Then started to examine my biggest and most beautiful Alien Treatz plant and found 2 herms on the very lower bottom canopy. I do lollipop slightly. Probably not as much as I should, but almost a third of bottom gets defoliated. I picked the 2 herms off, and they looked fairly new. I examined very closely and did not see anymore nanners or herms. Then I caught one herm on one of the 4 Frozen Fuel I have going. Also on the bottom canopy. Really pissed. I did not chuck the other 2 I found 1 or 2 nanners on. I just plucked them, washed the tent, and sprayed the plants down. Could the cause of the nanners be from a lack of light on the lower canopy, seeing as all the nanners I found were on the lowest bud sites on the plant? Should I be good as long as I keep an eye on the lower canopy for any herms going forward, or would it be better to toss the plants?


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 2, 2022)

Using Mars Hydro SP 3000 about 19-20 inches from main canopy. One of the Alien Treatz stretched like a mofo, and is probably about 8 inches from the light. That is the one I found 2 small nanners on the very lowest bud sites I had.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 2, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Really upset right now. Started my morning routine of examining the lady's, defoliating, and watering. Today is day 27 of flower and I am running Alien Treatz by RobinHood and Frozen Fuel by Square One. I am off of work on the weekends so I had time this morning to do a really thorough examination on the girls and sure as shit, found one Alien Treatz bottom canopy full of herms and nanners. Cut that one down and tossed her. Then started to examine my biggest and most beautiful Alien Treatz plant and found 2 herms on the very lower bottom canopy. I do lollipop slightly. Probably not as much as I should, but almost a third of bottom gets defoliated. I picked the 2 herms off, and they looked fairly new. I examined very closely and did not see anymore nanners or herms. Then I caught one herm on one of the 4 Frozen Fuel I have going. Also on the bottom canopy. Really pissed. I did not chuck the other 2 I found 1 or 2 nanners on. I just plucked them, washed the tent, and sprayed the plants down. Could the cause of the nanners be from a lack of light on the lower canopy, seeing as all the nanners I found were on the lowest bud sites on the plant? Should I be good as long as I keep an eye on the lower canopy for any herms going forward, or would it be better to toss the plants?


I would strip another couple inches up and keep an eye on them. I've found the lower balls pop up more often if I ever raise my feed EC top high. Just a thought not saying you're overfeeding


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I would strip another couple inches up and keep an eye on them. I've found the lower balls pop up more often if I ever raise my feed EC top high. Just a thought not saying you're overfeeding


I mean, I am running living soil. I have been top dressing every other week in 5 gallon pots 4 tbs of 3-9-4 Flower Girl by Dr Earth and 1 tbs of 3-3-.3 from down to earth with 1tbs of bat guano in each pot. Also do a 50-50 diluted compost tea every about 3 weeks with about .75 tbs kelp .75 tbs alfalfa and .5 tbs of bat guano with 2 and a half cups of worm castings and 1 and a half tbs of molasses. Last tea was 700 ppm and diluted with half water when given to the plants. I don't know if that would be considered overfeeding but maybe could be something to do with it. I do believe it must have to do with the amount of light the bottom canopy gets especially with led lights. Since all the balls are on the lowest of the bud sites, it makes sense. I don't mind having to keep an eye on the girls for anymore to pop up, it just sucks to have that thought in the back of your head that your going to find a herm every time you examine them. It also sucks to not know how much damage the herms did already. If caught early, can bottom canopy herms still cause alot of pollination? Or is it usually pretty minimal?


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Apr 2, 2022)

I received my first pack of Robinhood genetics. I grabbed them off Terpy. I missed the last drop with Purple Punch but some how I was just in time to grab Apple Cups. I definitely want more but I'm not about paying the inflated prices so I guess like others in this thread I'm waiting and chasing the drops. BTW when is the next drop? Isn't it going to be GRCx BBC reversal?


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 3, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I mean, I am running living soil. I have been top dressing every other week in 5 gallon pots 4 tbs of 3-9-4 Flower Girl by Dr Earth and 1 tbs of 3-3-.3 from down to earth with 1tbs of bat guano in each pot. Also do a 50-50 diluted compost tea every about 3 weeks with about .75 tbs kelp .75 tbs alfalfa and .5 tbs of bat guano with 2 and a half cups of worm castings and 1 and a half tbs of molasses. Last tea was 700 ppm and diluted with half water when given to the plants. I don't know if that would be considered overfeeding but maybe could be something to do with it. I do believe it must have to do with the amount of light the bottom canopy gets especially with led lights. Since all the balls are on the lowest of the bud sites, it makes sense. I don't mind having to keep an eye on the girls for anymore to pop up, it just sucks to have that thought in the back of your head that your going to find a herm every time you examine them. It also sucks to not know how much damage the herms did already. If caught early, can bottom canopy herms still cause alot of pollination? Or is it usually pretty minimal?


I feel for you. Sounds like you got a nice setup going and are on top of things so this is frustrating. I like to think the same and also have had the ballz issue. I don't have quite the same medium as you, but use promix and Gaia Green with ewc and teas. I bought the purple box set that was 'untested' in which titan said to minizize all stress on them. I tested this on 3 different strains not doing any lollipoppig/schwazzing, keeping the N a bit lower than normal, and what I found was zero, if any sacs. They are drying and I will know for sure in a week. 

But the other RH strains I ran all produced sacs, all on lowers, and they did in fact affect some of the lower buds. Not many seeds but if you see one its enough to give you paranoia that you have to break up every stinking bud. For personal use, this isn't a big issue but I doth know if you are supplying medicine for anyone. 

I did do a whole clone run of those same strains, you'll cringe but I barely have checked for sacs and things look good. That was another thing Titan said was run the clones, not the orig seeds. Im not sure if that causes less potential to herm, or if that is more bro science.

But nothing worse than harvesting your killer looking buds only to find some fucking seeds in them, argh. 

Lets seem those Treatz soon.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 3, 2022)

@EastCoastGenetix said:


> I received my first pack of Robinhood genetics. I grabbed them off Terpy. I missed the last drop with Purple Punch but some how I was just in time to grab Apple Cups. I definitely want more but I'm not about paying the inflated prices so I guess like others in this thread I'm waiting and chasing the drops. BTW when is the next drop? Isn't it going to be GRCx BBC reversal?View attachment 5112348


Welcome to SQ/RH! Titan posted this last night on discord re next drop. Looks to be a box set around 4/20, didn't say price.

Forumz Apple 
Ztrudel 
Wildberry Runtz Remix
BAG x Runtz (Goodie Bag) 
GB F2 x Runtz (Snow Candy) 
GRC x Runtz(Grape Sweeties) 
Sunset Sherb x Runtz (Rainbow Sorbet)

I ran a tahoe OG x runtz that was pretty fire. These sound good but it will probably be 500-750 bucks. Box sets don't sell as quickly as the singles. Create an account on terpy for faster checkout, it helps for sure on the drops. 

Good luck AC was my first RH experience, had 2 phenos leaving each toward the parent. Looking forward to see what you grow!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I feel for you. Sounds like you got a nice setup going and are on top of things so this is frustrating. I like to think the same and also have had the ballz issue. I don't have quite the same medium as you, but use promix and Gaia Green with ewc and teas. I bought the purple box set that was 'untested' in which titan said to minizize all stress on them. I tested this on 3 different strains not doing any lollipoppig/schwazzing, keeping the N a bit lower than normal, and what I found was zero, if any sacs. They are drying and I will know for sure in a week.
> 
> But the other RH strains I ran all produced sacs, all on lowers, and they did in fact affect some of the lower buds. Not many seeds but if you see one its enough to give you paranoia that you have to break up every stinking bud. For personal use, this isn't a big issue but I doth know if you are supplying medicine for anyone.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Well sad thing is I tried to take some cuts and was completely unprepared for it, and ended up trying to root them with the light coming out of the air vents of my tent lol And seeing it was the dead of winter in New England it was freezing outside my tent. You guessed it. They didn't make it. Good thing is, the buds they are producing right now look amazing and has more frost this early than I have ever seen. So hopefully I can keep the balls under wrap. I defoliated up a little more and will ease up on the N a little on the last top dress and tea at the end of the week/weekend. Frozen Fuel's are frostier than ever too and looking good. Is it normal to start getting some orange/red pistils around week 4 and 5 of flower? Was getting a little nervous that it was due to pollination, but I remembered I had a previous run that the same thing happened, and it started tossing out a shit ton of new white ones and ended up with absolutely no seeds. I have been keeping a damn good eye on all of them everyday, so hopefully I caught the nanners before they had time to cause too much problems. One had too many to even chance keeping so I tossed her, but the other two were very minor and are looking gorgeous, so I think its worth keeping and checking up on them everyday for nanners. Plus side, I have another tent with a Frozen Fuel and an Alien Treatz, so even if the main tent did get pollinated a little bit, I have the other tent as a backup. Worse case scenario, I end up with alot of hash to smoke or press into rosin and some flower of each one from the back up tent, or best case, I harvest a bunch of amazing flower. Either way I guess I can't really complain. I have been lucky so far not to encounter any herms or problems up until this run, so I call that a win. Plus I have 2 backup seeds of Alien Treatz and 7 Frozen Fuel seeds left. And the 10 Big League for next run to go along with Cherry Cosmo from Exotic, Gorilla Zkittlez from Barneys, Northern Lights from Sensi, Blackberry Moonrocks from Anesia, and Sunset Sherbet S1 by Pheno Finders


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll take some pics in the morning when the lights come on of the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz at Day 29 Flower.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 4, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Yeah. Well sad thing is I tried to take some cuts and was completely unprepared for it, and ended up trying to root them with the light coming out of the air vents of my tent lol And seeing it was the dead of winter in New England it was freezing outside my tent. You guessed it. They didn't make it. Good thing is, the buds they are producing right now look amazing and has more frost this early than I have ever seen. So hopefully I can keep the balls under wrap. I defoliated up a little more and will ease up on the N a little on the last top dress and tea at the end of the week/weekend. Frozen Fuel's are frostier than ever too and looking good. Is it normal to start getting some orange/red pistils around week 4 and 5 of flower? Was getting a little nervous that it was due to pollination, but I remembered I had a previous run that the same thing happened, and it started tossing out a shit ton of new white ones and ended up with absolutely no seeds. I have been keeping a damn good eye on all of them everyday, so hopefully I caught the nanners before they had time to cause too much problems. One had too many to even chance keeping so I tossed her, but the other two were very minor and are looking gorgeous, so I think its worth keeping and checking up on them everyday for nanners. Plus side, I have another tent with a Frozen Fuel and an Alien Treatz, so even if the main tent did get pollinated a little bit, I have the other tent as a backup. Worse case scenario, I end up with alot of hash to smoke or press into rosin and some flower of each one from the back up tent, or best case, I harvest a bunch of amazing flower. Either way I guess I can't really complain. I have been lucky so far not to encounter any herms or problems up until this run, so I call that a win. Plus I have 2 backup seeds of Alien Treatz and 7 Frozen Fuel seeds left. And the 10 Big League for next run to go along with Cherry Cosmo from Exotic, Gorilla Zkittlez from Barneys, Northern Lights from Sensi, Blackberry Moonrocks from Anesia, and Sunset Sherbet S1 by Pheno Finders


I like your attitude! Ive been wanting to do a NL run for sometime. Never enough time or space and I have invested a small fortune in Titan seeds 

Regarding the pistils... I do think its a strain thing. My GRC x BBC pheno was getting orange even earlier, I thought for sure she was hit. But the other 2 in the 4x4 were fine. Ill dry trim in a couple days and will know for sure about the seeds but I think in this instance, it was the strain and me feeding her a bit too much N. 

I also had a cali wildberry pheno that was pretty orange late d30s, I think there is a pic in this thread. Again, she came out fine. Your thinking positive so hope things turn that way. 

Ill post up some pics of the dried grc x bbc, mango, and brisker hybrids this week and Ill get some flower pics in here too. Take care!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 4, 2022)

1


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 4, 2022)

2


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 4, 2022)

So in Tent 1 we have Frozen Fuel in the top left corner. Grape Pupil V2 by Mass Medical in the bottom left corner. Top middle is Frozen Fuel. Bottom middle is Alien Treatz. Top right corner is Alien Treatz. And bottom right corner is Frozen Fuel


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tent 2 has Anaphylaxis by Mass Medical in the far left. Top middle is Frozen Fuel. Bottom middle is a weird ass Anaphylaxis. Far right is Alien Treatz. Day 30 Flower


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 4, 2022)

The one Anaphylaxis either had a case of Mosaic Virus or a really bad deficiency. Can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 6, 2022)

Day 31 Flower. Frozen Fuel, Grape Pupil V2, Alien Treatz, Frozen Fuel, Alien Treatz, Frozen Fuel, full tent shot. In order.


----------



## Neuro76 (Apr 9, 2022)

BBCS1 at day 30. The frost......


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 9, 2022)

Neuro76 said:


> BBCS1 at day 30. The frost......View attachment 5115865


It is absolutely insane the frost the BBC and BBC crosses produce. Some of my BBC crosses are frostier at 30 days then some strains at chop. Kind of caught me off-guard. Had me counting the days and weeks I have been in flower a few times to make sure I didn't miss a few weeks or something lmao


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 9, 2022)

It is almost unreal


----------



## Neuro76 (Apr 9, 2022)

I can totally see the influence! I'm running a Nana Glue and an Ocean Fruit in the same tent (caveat: I take horrible pics), and you can definitely see the BBC influence in the glue that's missing in the Ocean Fruit.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks great. It seems to be the case with BBC, but I have seen other Titan strains that grow pistil-less. I've never had that happen. 

Is that just a pheno thing? More prevalent to certain strains? Does it actually mean anything other than aeshtetics?

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 10, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks great. It seems to be the case with BBC, but I have seen other Titan strains that grow pistil-less. I've never had that happen.
> 
> Is that just a pheno thing? More prevalent to certain strains? Does it actually mean anything other than aeshtetics?
> 
> Happy Sunday all!


Funny you just mentioned that pistil-less thing. I was noticing the same thing with the Alien Treatz and especially the Frozen Fuel seeing the Banana Buttercups influence. That is why I was actually worrying about herms and pollination in my tent because some of the phenotypes were already putting out orange pistils at week 5 and some pheno's were not throwing out any pistils at all. I think it is just his genetics and some pheno's. Some of the pheno's I am running are throwing out an abundance of large beautiful white pistils, while some pheno's are not producing hardly any. The farther I get into flower though, the more I am leading towards its just his genetics and some pheno's tend to do that with the BBC especially. I don't see any seed formation or further signs of pollination, so I think I am in the clear. Pretty sure I chucked the one nanner producer fast enough and caught it quick enough for no damage.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 10, 2022)

I must say though, so far most of Titan's genetics are living up to the hype. Like I said before, I have never seen such an abundance of frost so early into flower. It is definitely not a mis-leading frost either, seeing as the resin production is absolutely insane also. Just from doing a little light defoliation and cleaning up, my hands and fingers were sticking together like I poured super glue on my hands. Resin Production and the aroma's coming off these ladies are out of this world, one of those things I can't really put in words for anybody to understand where I am coming from. One of those things you need to experience for yourself to actually understand what I am talking about. The inventor of sniff-a-vision is going to be a rich man if they can do it lol But yeah...THE RESIN AND TERPENE PRODUCTION ON THESE TITAN'S GEAR ARE INCREDIBLE. I know this is the Square One thread, so I will tread lightly into this comment, but respect needs to be given where respect is due, and a big respectful shoutout to Mass Medical also, because these Grape Pupil V2 and Anaphylaxis I am running along side the Titan gear also deserve some respect and attention. Very solid genetics and the resin and terpene production has been solid also. You can definitely tell a difference in frost and res production in them compared to the Square One's and Robinhood's, but they are smelling very incredible and are not disappointing. Thats it for M.M talk, back to Titan lol Wonder if her has any new stuff up his sleeve soon? Waiting for some new amazing genetics. Need some new variety from him. Would love to see a Red Hot Cookies and BBC cross


----------



## Imballsweat (Apr 10, 2022)

coppershot said:


> He has a very nice grow. I would also check out THC Titan. Dude grows some good bud.


Titan is the owner of robin hood seeds and square 1 lol


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 11, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Funny you just mentioned that pistil-less thing. I was noticing the same thing with the Alien Treatz and especially the Frozen Fuel seeing the Banana Buttercups influence. That is why I was actually worrying about herms and pollination in my tent because some of the phenotypes were already putting out orange pistils at week 5 and some pheno's were not throwing out any pistils at all. I think it is just his genetics and some pheno's. Some of the pheno's I am running are throwing out an abundance of large beautiful white pistils, while some pheno's are not producing hardly any. The farther I get into flower though, the more I am leading towards its just his genetics and some pheno's tend to do that with the BBC especially. I don't see any seed formation or further signs of pollination, so I think I am in the clear. Pretty sure I chucked the one nanner producer fast enough and caught it quick enough for no damage.


My grc x bbc had the orange pistils early, but they almost looked burned and receded early on. I ran her through flower but I don't know if she was a mutant, I burned her with nutes, or what but she isn't a keeper and honestly was the worst pheno I have grown of SQ1/RH. Ill continue to hunt but that was disappointing for the hype behind this one. I had another cultivar that threw orange around day 35 (somewhere in this thread) but she was fine, I think that was just genetics.

So, who knows. Could be genetics, could be stress, could be both. 

But still none of mine have looked like some of these pics where there are nearly zero pistils. Crazy looking!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 11, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> My grc x bbc had the orange pistils early, but they almost looked burned and receded early on. I ran her through flower but I don't know if she was a mutant, I burned her with nutes, or what but she isn't a keeper and honestly was the worst pheno I have grown of SQ1/RH. Ill continue to hunt but that was disappointing for the hype behind this one. I had another cultivar that threw orange around day 35 (somewhere in this thread) but she was fine, I think that was just genetics.
> 
> So, who knows. Could be genetics, could be stress, could be both.
> 
> But still none of mine have looked like some of these pics where there are nearly zero pistils. Crazy looking!


Yeah. I am in day 36 now and I have a lot of orange pistils on some phenos and some of the tops are hardly throwing pistils or coming out orange right from the beginning. Some of the lowers are throwing an abundance of whites so it could be the light intensity. Some of the Alien Treatz stretched a little more than my tent usually handles and are pretty close to the light. Running a Mars Hydro SP 3000 in a 2x4. Thing is pretty damn powerful. I turned it down to like 85 % because the stretch I got on some. I usually run it 100 percent with the canopy at about 19 inches, but my main canopy is about 14 to 15 inches this run. May have something to do with it. My other tent has 1 of each in it and those pheno's are throwing white hairs like I have never seen, so could be a little too much light in the other tent. Don't really think its over nute or anything. Doing living soil with occasional bat guano and worm casting tea in flower. No signs of nutrient burn or anything. Other than that though they are looking fire as all hell. THE FROST IS REAL. Fat juicy calyxes.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 12, 2022)

Yeah man sounding good! Im running similar with just gaia amendements and worm poop. The lighting comment is interesting, I don't think my mix is causing the issue so I will pay attention. Still figuring out growing, is the abundance of whites on the lowers an indictor the intensity is perfect below canopy, but too intense at the top? See I thought I went too strong on N, caused the burn and also cause some white pistil creation late in flower, and my brisker threw a ton of nanners starting around d48. But like you said that frost tho!!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 12, 2022)

AHHHH I am sad you sad that about the Brisker. I mean...day 48 is not that bad, seeing its late and won't cause much issue. But I have the Big Leagues waiting to go next run once these are done. Hoping the Brisker doesn't have herming tendencies. I know the high light intensity will cause them to throw out a lot of new growth and white pistils towards the end of flower. Thats where you will see a lot of fox tailing if you light/heat intensity is high. I mean, there is so many different ways the plant can get stressed out which will cause similar reactions that it is hard to near impossible to pinpoint each one to a tee. Still learning a lot about growing too my friend. Always something to learn every day. It is such a complex life form and there are so many variables that go into a living soil and grow that even the most knowledgeable person in the world on growing could still be taught something new every day by somebody else in the world that they did not know. That is why they say just keep as many variables as you can in the right known range and go from there. Remember: If you are searching for perfection, you will never find it.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 12, 2022)

Honestly though, I have learned that herming is just a part of cannabis. There are things breeders and us as growers can do to keep it as minimal as possible, but at the end of the day if it is in the genes, its in the genes. In my opinion, when you go from seeds, its just the chance you take. As long as there is cannabis on earth, there will be cannabis herms. Some genetics tend to herm more than others. Especially as long as those seeds from the hems are grown, breed with, and then thrown back in the gene pool again. Honestly, as long as you keep a good eye on your plants, usually the damage from herms are minimal. I have been lucky enough to encounter 0 seeds in a few pounds of harvests from only seed, no clones so far so lets keep the fingers crossed. Don't quote me, but I heard scientifically about 1 out of every 100 feminized or just cannabis seeds in general is a true full herm. So if that is true, then I'll take my chances,


----------



## Famous914 (Apr 14, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Yeah. Thats what I was talking about. In titans grows he does not do anything to them. He just lets them go. Honestly, I have always really wondered the effect it has on the plant by taking larger fan leaves away. I always feel like the less I do take away from the plant, the happier it is. I mean, I guess it really comes down to how, when, and how much your taking away. I tried not to defoliate on this run with the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz, but the damn fan leaves are so big, especially on the Frozen Fuel. The lower fan leaves look huge. So I ended up taking a few off here and there to get some light into the plant. But yeah, I always feel like my plants are happier without taking anything from. Has anyone experienced herms from Square One? Seems to be pretty solid seeds so far


I was subscribed to this thread and stopped getting updates. Reading back through some of these messages I thought I'd share my experience last run. I went into the grow with the same thought process and Titans recommendations. I left the plants untouched. Sadly I got a Hermie and it seeded 3/5 plants. I never saw the Hermie until chop. The plants were all very busy and vigorous. Lots of side shoots and larf below the canopy. I couldn't possibly notice the Hermie because it was on 2 small larf branches hidden inside and under the canopy. It probably popped and the fan carried it around. Not every bud seeded but I got probably around 50 seeds each plant. The Hermie was on miracle mango. I'm currently germinating a bunch of those seeds outside as it's unlikely they will Hermie out there. Miracle mango x grc x bbc, grcxbbc x forum gsc, and the last cross was on iced wild berry. 

This grow I got 2 BBC s2, 2 kush babies, 2 nana glue, and 2 pistoless grcxbbc from my keeper pheno. Side note the pistoless grcxbbc didn't seed because of it's mutation. This grow I topped 3 times, defoliated throughout, and lollipoped week 3 of flower. I'm scared of larf now as I assume these buds were stressed from the lack of light. I also rationalize that if I do get a Hermie it will be on top of the canopy and I will be able to discard or pluck. If it wasn't the stress from lack of light I can't imagine what happened. My environment was good, no light or leaks during dark cycle, good air cic temp and humidity. May have also just been the genetics on the miracle mango I popped ( bad luck). If was from the first drop of untested seeds. 

Most iced strain was the GRCxBBC keeper. I would love to have that tested. Had far different terps than other GRCxBBC phenos I smelled. It was like an old school bubblegum strain I used to get. No fruit. Best terps were on the iced wildberry. That smelled like fruit and licorice. Mango smelled gassy on my pheno.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear that run got hit. I did the same process but while they are curing, I saw no signs of seeds. however, I have a shit ton of small Larry buds. My GRC x BBC I either screwed up or was a runt. My brisker was a possible keeper, but my mango is for sure. Will run her with the same mindset as you, go crazy on whatever training/lollipopping I want. Hoping the clone won't be as susceptible to herm.

Would love to see any pics you have of your keeper. I have a couple unopened packs from the purple box set so plenty to hunt, just not enough room.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 14, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> ...
> This grow I got 2 BBC s2, 2 kush babies, 2 nana glue, and 2 pistoless grcxbbc from my keeper pheno. Side note the pistoless grcxbbc didn't seed because of it's mutation. This grow I topped 3 times, defoliated throughout, and lollipoped week 3 of flower.* I'm scared of larf now as I assume these buds were stressed from the lack of light*. I also rationalize that if I do get a Hermie it will be on top of the canopy and I will be able to discard or pluck. If it wasn't the stress from lack of light I can't imagine what happened. My environment was good, no light or leaks during dark cycle, good air cic temp and humidity. May have also just been the genetics on the miracle mango I popped ( bad luck). If was from the first drop of untested seeds.
> ...


That's an erroneous assumption


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 14, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> I was subscribed to this thread and stopped getting updates. Reading back through some of these messages I thought I'd share my experience last run. I went into the grow with the same thought process and Titans recommendations. I left the plants untouched. Sadly I got a Hermie and it seeded 3/5 plants. I never saw the Hermie until chop. The plants were all very busy and vigorous. Lots of side shoots and larf below the canopy. I couldn't possibly notice the Hermie because it was on 2 small larf branches hidden inside and under the canopy. It probably popped and the fan carried it around. Not every bud seeded but I got probably around 50 seeds each plant. The Hermie was on miracle mango. I'm currently germinating a bunch of those seeds outside as it's unlikely they will Hermie out there. Miracle mango x grc x bbc, grcxbbc x forum gsc, and the last cross was on iced wild berry.
> 
> This grow I got 2 BBC s2, 2 kush babies, 2 nana glue, and 2 pistoless grcxbbc from my keeper pheno. Side note the pistoless grcxbbc didn't seed because of it's mutation. This grow I topped 3 times, defoliated throughout, and lollipoped week 3 of flower. I'm scared of larf now as I assume these buds were stressed from the lack of light. I also rationalize that if I do get a Hermie it will be on top of the canopy and I will be able to discard or pluck. If it wasn't the stress from lack of light I can't imagine what happened. My environment was good, no light or leaks during dark cycle, good air cic temp and humidity. May have also just been the genetics on the miracle mango I popped ( bad luck). If was from the first drop of untested seeds.
> 
> Most iced strain was the GRCxBBC keeper. I would love to have that tested. Had far different terps than other GRCxBBC phenos I smelled. It was like an old school bubblegum strain I used to get. No fruit. Best terps were on the iced wildberry. That smelled like fruit and licorice. Mango smelled gassy on my pheno.


Most people say that with Titan's genetics, if they do get herms they are usually on the lower canopy which makes a lot of people believe it is from a lack of light. I defoliated the shit out of all of mine and they seem to be taking it well. I only had to toss 1 plant out of 10 from herms and I caught it very early so hopefully they end up seedless. Like I said before, herming is just part of cannabis. As long as there is cannabis in the world, there will be herming. As I said before, especially when these herms that are herming because of genetics get thrown back into the gene pool and grown and breed with again and again. Even the best breeder in the world will have a handful of people all around asking why there plant hermed from that specific breeder and wondering if it is a problem with that specific breeder.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 15, 2022)

From my experience so far, with the herming and all the BS aside, all of these plants from Titan I have going right now are by far the most frost, resin, and terpene producing plants I have delt with so far. They are gorgeous. There is just something about that damn Banana Buttercups. On top of that, the man picks some pretty solid genetics to cross all his best stuff with. The man knows his genetics. I mean, just in the 2 strains I have going right now from him (the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz) have about 4 of my top 10 strains I have ever tried ( GMO, MAC1, Runtz, Tahoe OG)


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 15, 2022)

Frost is real. Day 40 flower


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Famous914 (Apr 15, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Sorry to hear that run got hit. I did the same process but while they are curing, I saw no signs of seeds. however, I have a shit ton of small Larry buds. My GRC x BBC I either screwed up or was a runt. My brisker was a possible keeper, but my mango is for sure. Will run her with the same mindset as you, go crazy on whatever training/lollipopping I want. Hoping the clone won't be as susceptible to herm.
> 
> Would love to see any pics you have of your keeper. I have a couple unopened packs from the purple box set so plenty to hunt, just not enough room.


This is my GRCxBBC keeper. This run the kush babies is looking nice. Got nice trichs on day 18 of 12/12. Literally, I saw the first signs of buds 5 days ago and now there coming in nicely. KB is the last pic


----------



## Famous914 (Apr 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> That's an erroneous assumption


Yeah I'm not sure how it works. I was asking around because I was stumped why it herm'd and someone told me sometimes lower buds can herm from inadequate light. Whether that's true or not I can't say, but I can say that I missed it, and I would like to prevent myself from missing the next one. The plant that herm'd had like 30 branches, and each one of the branches had like 4+ little shoots trying to grow into the light. It was the plant in the center of my 4x4 and it hid the herm very well.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 15, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how it works. I was asking around because I was stumped why it herm'd and *someone told me sometimes lower buds can herm from inadequate light. Whether that's true or not I can't say*, but I can say that I missed it, and I would like to prevent myself from missing the next one. The plant that herm'd had like 30 branches, and each one of the branches had like 4+ little shoots trying to grow into the light. It was the plant in the center of my 4x4 and it hid the herm very well.


It's not true


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 16, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> This is my GRCxBBC keeper. This run the kush babies is looking nice. Got nice trichs on day 18 of 12/12. Literally, I saw the first signs of buds 5 days ago and now there coming in nicely. KB is the last pic


Gorgeous, the pistol-less pheno again! Im guessing this is pure aesthetics and doesn't affect terp profile or the thc? The GRC x bbc I posted was leafy as hell so I have to go back to hunt to find the elusive grc x bbc cut. My pain is lack of room and attention span, I can't seem to pop more than 2 of a kind per run. That keeps it fun for sure. Nice work


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 16, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> View attachment 5119062View attachment 5119064


Looking great. You can def see the BBC in the skinny leafs. 

Ive got 1 Torque that I am pumped about at d43, along with clones from my cali wildberry and Rosa. Blueberry fritter is in there as well and she def is a yielder, but looks like she will lack the bag appeal (not that it matters to me). 

Happy Easter weekend. Happy Growing.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 16, 2022)

The really tall one is the Alien Treatz. Just as much frost as the Frozen Fuel if not more. Shit is looking FIREEEE


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 17, 2022)

Did something happen? I hope it’s not the seeds. People saying mutants and now terpy no longer is a vendor?


----------



## Famous914 (Apr 17, 2022)

TigerClock said:


> Did something happen? I hope it’s not the seeds. People saying mutants and now terpy no longer is a vendor?


The mutants are a known thing stemming back to BBC crosses. They are not a bad thing and I've had a lot of people ask me for cuts. As far as terpy goes I didn't hear that. Where did you see that they aren't carrying Square One? I assume it's because their site constantly crashes during drops. I have 60 packs of square one but only like 3 came from Terpy. That website can be frustrating. Also, they started the new vendor Silver Star Seed Bank so maybe with their limited quantities it's going to be just Black Dog and Silver Star


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yeah, that it what I figured too. Terpy's was still carrying Square One and Robinhood even after they were taken down by Square One's approved vendors and then Silver Star was added which leads me to assume it is something to do with Terpy's website crashing every single drop because of the server they were using. If it was a problem with the seeds then I wouldn't think they would continue selling them (yet again who knows...they could of just been trying to get rid of them to make the money on them). I know they did maintenance on the website and might of fixed the problem but for some reason Titan dropped them still. Who knows? Titan is dropping the RobinHood box set on his own Square One website on 4/20 instead of using a vendor which is also very interesting. Figured he could make more money that way I guess?


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 17, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> The mutants are a known thing stemming back to BBC crosses. They are not a bad thing and I've had a lot of people ask me for cuts. As far as terpy goes I didn't hear that. Where did you see that they aren't carrying Square One? I assume it's because their site constantly crashes during drops. I have 60 packs of square one but only like 3 came from Terpy. That website can be frustrating. Also, they started the new vendor Silver Star Seed Bank so maybe with their limited quantities it's going to be just Black Dog and Silver Star


I heard it on discord. The titan sq1 chat is gone


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 18, 2022)

Famous914 said:


> The mutants are a known thing stemming back to BBC crosses. They are not a bad thing and I've had a lot of people ask me for cuts. As far as terpy goes I didn't hear that. Where did you see that they aren't carrying Square One? I assume it's because their site constantly crashes during drops. I have 60 packs of square one but only like 3 came from Terpy. That website can be frustrating. Also, they started the new vendor Silver Star Seed Bank so maybe with their limited quantities it's going to be just Black Dog and Silver Star


It was on discord, Don't think the site had much to do with it. International shipping problems and crappy customer service I believe was the cause.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Apr 18, 2022)

Howdy. So I have a Big League pack on my radar for $200 or some Seed Junky packs for 175: Kush Mints #11 or wedding cake f4. 

Any suggestions on my best play here? Never ran either before


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 18, 2022)

I have a Big League pack ready to go next run. Seems like solid genetics. Can't go wrong with Kush Mints and Wedding Cake either but you might find a gem in the Big League.


----------



## vchavez (Apr 20, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> It was on discord, Don't think the site had much to do with it. International shipping problems and crappy customer service I believe was the cause.


I was kicked out from *Terpy* discord by saying things about his bad customer support and International shipping problems so you could get an idea. A lot of packages lost and they don't give a fuck to send priority shipping for international customers.

Any comment against his company can't be done on Discord is a kick and sometimes a ban even if you already sent e-mails and DM to the get support no response from both methods. The best thing is that my comment was in the Discord vendors section and it says good and bad reviews that doesn't include Terpy as a vendor ? They need to get their things fixed. No more money for them moving to other banks with yes great customer support and waiting for a SQ1 International vendor. If you are an international customer *stay away from Terpy*.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## thctimmy (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy Friday. Anyone grab a pack(s). I had to get Rainbow Sorbet and also was lucky to get the GRC cross as well. Plenty of seeds, never enough time/space. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 25, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Happy Friday. Anyone grab a pack(s). I had to get Rainbow Sorbet and also was lucky to get the GRC cross as well. Plenty of seeds, never enough time/space. Enjoy the weekend.


Did not grab anything this time around. As tempting as it was, my seed bank is looking pretty stocked up right now. I still have seeds I bought all throughout last year that I haven't been able to pop yet. Good news is that I realized I have a 8 tube agrobrite T5 and a 1000 W HPS with hood and everything sitting in the shed I was converting into a grow before I got LED's and a few tents. Kinda just stopped working on the shed grow but I desperately need more grow room. The shed will allow me a big enough space to really let these girls grow. It is a pain in the ass sometimes with the smaller tents tending to be on the shorter side. Its hard sometimes to keep some of the pheno's that like to stretch from stretching too close to the light. You want to move you lights up but can't because the space restriction. So the shed will be nice. Just need to insulate and climate control the room and we are ready to go. Eventually will probably upgrade to a Growers Choice ROI 720 or Chilled Growcraft X6. Maybe will try an LED/HPS combo during flower? or T5 and LED during veg? Who knows? Will be glad to start with those two lights for now and make sure the shed works out before I put that much into it though.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 25, 2022)

I really want more of a grow room without the height restriction and where I can go into the room and work with them instead of having to bend over into the tent or take them out to inspect them and work on them.


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 26, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I really want more of a grow room without the height restriction and where I can go into the room and work with them instead of having to bend over into the tent or take them out to inspect them and work on them.


Getting old is a bitch! I have tents as well, in my basement. So I have the gorilla lite line, I think its about 7ft. Take off 15 inches for my HLGs on top, and 24 for canopy, and I run out of space quick. I can do about 4ft plant comfortably. I can't wait to get a proper room, not to mention I think environment control will be much easier. 

But sounds like you got a plan with the shed, right on brother!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 26, 2022)

Yeah. I think having more height space will make a huge difference. The grape pupil v2 I have going was looking incredible in the beginning of flower but I think with the stretch getting a little too much the light intensity pushed it to it's limits of flower because the buds are starting to look a little deficient in the calyxes and leaves are starting to curl up and look toasted. Plant is eating up everything it has on the top buds



Just the very tops so makes me believe they got pushed a little too hard. Looks like they are micro seeding on the tops. No signs of herms or pollen but they are the vey little green/brown balls where the pistils come out of. Hopefully they shrink a little more like they are supposed too. We will see.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 26, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Yeah. I think having more height space will make a huge difference. The grape pupil v2 I have going was looking incredible in the beginning of flower but I think with the stretch getting a little too much the light intensity pushed it to it's limits of flower because the buds are starting to look a little deficient in the calyxes and leaves are starting to curl up and look toasted. Plant is eating up everything it has on the top buds
> 
> 
> 
> Just the very tops so makes me believe they got pushed a little too hard. Looks like they are micro seeding on the tops. No signs of herms or pollen but they are the vey little green/brown balls where the pistils come out of. Hopefully they shrink a little more like they are supposed too. We will see.


I have a mars hydro sp3000 in the 2x4 so it's pretty intense at full power in there. Plus the sp3000 has an insanely good and even spread in a 2x4. Best par map I have ever seen in a 2x4. 2 of these in a 4x4 or 5x5 would be amazing. Turned it down to 75 percent power for last 2 weeks of ripening


----------



## vchavez (Apr 29, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I have a mars hydro sp3000 in the 2x4 so it's pretty intense at full power in there. Plus the sp3000 has an insanely good and even spread in a 2x4. Best par map I have ever seen in a 2x4. 2 of these in a 4x4 or 5x5 would be amazing. Turned it down to 75 percent power for last 2 weeks of ripening


I have 4x SP3000 I think I burn the the plants in flower, too much light for the plants (100% power) and so little height space !!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 30, 2022)

what size tent are you in with 4 sp 3000? If its anything under a 5x5 that is crazy overkill with lighting. Even in a 5x5 that is alot of light @vchavez


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have noticed with Square One and Robin Hoods genetics seem to produce more larf than usual on the bottoms of the plants if you do not defoliate at least a third and even up to a half of the plant. Seems to take away some energy to the top buds too. Especially with the Banana Buttercup crosses. They seem to have a lot of larf on the bottoms. The tops buds that are getting enough lighting are dense and hard as a rock and producing well. The more I have defoliated the bottoms, the bigger my top buds seem to be on these genetics. Could also be that I am in 5 gallon pots with living soil and dry amendments (will be upgrading to 10's and 15's next run and some earth boxes). Hopefully some of the bottoms bulk up in the last few weeks of flower. Not all a lose though. That is the beauty of cannabis. I have a couple 2 gallon pots with a Frozen Fuel and an Anaphylaxis in them just to see how they would do, and the larf is real on those two. But again, that is the beauty of cannabis. Even though they are very larfy and probably not going to produce much enjoyable flowers to smoke, the terpene's are still rockin and they are frostier and stickier than all hell. They will definitely not go to waste. Will most likely make some amazing hash, rosin, edibles, and tinctures out of the larfy stuff. I am more of a flower smoker, but cannabis is amazing in where you can get the medicinal benefits from it in a variety of different ways and methods. It is incredible that even a larfy unsuccessful run can still give you more medicinal benefits than a lot of people realize.


----------



## Famous914 (Apr 30, 2022)

I had to cull one of my 2 banana buttercup plants last night because it hermied. Have 1 left that looks good but I was so busy this week that I didn't get a chance to really examine them. 2 of the nanners popped so gonna have some seeds in some of the other 7 plants. I have to pay close attention to 1 of my nana glue plants too because it's looking like a possible Hermie. I may move the nana glue to my other tent and put my clones near a window. Sad day


----------



## Famous914 (Apr 30, 2022)

Despite the sad news this Kush Babies plant is starting to look pretty nice on day 35f.


----------



## thctimmy (May 1, 2022)

Morning/Good Day folks. Maybe ill get some grief from this but my experience is that the RH lines have produced better phenos for me. I know they are the same dude but anytime the BBC is introduced, I see less dense/larfier bud. Happened on my mango, brisker, and bbc x grc crosses. Now, I didn't do a heavy defol with those this run, but the pictures I see of the bbc while frosty, is also leafy as f. So the 3 phenos (small sample I know) that have all had the BBC in there haven't been nearly as impressive as my RH lines such as the Torque, Rosa, and Cali Wildberry. Buddy grew the wildberry sours and its one of the better flowers I have smoked in a long time. Just my perspective based on a few runs. Its a combo of that BBC lineage and perhaps your lack of defol. Re-reading your post I think you call out the BBC too. I know I have zero desire to run these BBC S1s, YMMV. Have a blessed Sunday all happy growing! Ill share some pics of my Torque (runtz x gel25 x dosidos) later today I am very excited about the 2 phenos.


----------



## thctimmy (May 1, 2022)

Here is a lower on the torque. I did a defol so its not an apple/apple comparison. But Ill take this structure all day on lowers this will be a breeze to trim up.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 1, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Here is a lower on the torque. I did a defol so its not an apple/apple comparison. But Ill take this structure all day on lowers this will be a breeze to trim up.


I have to kind of agree with you on that. The Alien Treatz I have from Robinhood look like they are outdoing the Frozen Fuel from Square One. Don't get me wrong, some of the Frozen Fuel pheno's are some of the stickiest, frostiest, aromatic plants I have delt with, but some of the bottoms are just so damn larfy. The tops buds and buds close to the top are producing nice dense big buds, but anything under the main canopy is really really larfy. That is if they don't bulk up a little bit in the last week, but other than that I don't see much more coming from the bottoms in the next week before chop. Gotta say, the Alien Treatz have met my expectations and more. Amazing, amazing, amazing plants and genetics. The combination of terpenes from all the genetics put into the Alien Treatz is HEAVINLY. The candy fruity amazing flavor of Runtz with the Cookies terps from the MAC, and then that funky stuff from the GMO. It combines into such an amazing aroma. And my God the resin. Purples and Reds are starting to come through. Truly a pleasure to have grown. I have really high hopes for both the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz when I finally get to smoke test them. Should be fun  Really hyped about the Big Leagues next run. Hopefully the Brisker can take away some of that larf from the Banana Buttercups.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 1, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I have to kind of agree with you on that. The Alien Treatz I have from Robinhood look like they are outdoing the Frozen Fuel from Square One. Don't get me wrong, some of the Frozen Fuel pheno's are some of the stickiest, frostiest, aromatic plants I have delt with, but some of the bottoms are just so damn larfy. The tops buds and buds close to the top are producing nice dense big buds, but anything under the main canopy is really really larfy. That is if they don't bulk up a little bit in the last week, but other than that I don't see much more coming from the bottoms in the next week before chop. Gotta say, the Alien Treatz have met my expectations and more. Amazing, amazing, amazing plants and genetics. The combination of terpenes from all the genetics put into the Alien Treatz is HEAVINLY. The candy fruity amazing flavor of Runtz with the Cookies terps from the MAC, and then that funky stuff from the GMO. It combines into such an amazing aroma. And my God the resin. Purples and Reds are starting to come through. Truly a pleasure to have grown. I have really high hopes for both the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz when I finally get to smoke test them. Should be fun  Really hyped about the Big Leagues next run. Hopefully the Brisker can take away some of that larf from the Banana Buttercups.


Also starting to get some yellowing, tan type deficiencies showing in some of the very top buds of the Frozen Fuel. Can't really tell if I pushed them a little too far with lighting in flower and they ate up everything the soil has to offer or maybe a little too much nitrogen at the end of flower. Its in the newer top calyxes on the very tips of the calyxes. Mostly on the top bud calyxes that are not showing any pistils. Only showing on a few top buds though. All the rest of the buds are unaffected. Just seems to be new growth coming from the very top buds...if I really had to make a guess and stick with it I would say either too much nitrogen at the middle/end of flower, or they just ate up everything the soil had to offer. So much to learn.


----------



## thctimmy (May 2, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I have to kind of agree with you on that. The Alien Treatz I have from Robinhood look like they are outdoing the Frozen Fuel from Square One. Don't get me wrong, some of the Frozen Fuel pheno's are some of the stickiest, frostiest, aromatic plants I have delt with, but some of the bottoms are just so damn larfy. The tops buds and buds close to the top are producing nice dense big buds, but anything under the main canopy is really really larfy. That is if they don't bulk up a little bit in the last week, but other than that I don't see much more coming from the bottoms in the next week before chop. Gotta say, the Alien Treatz have met my expectations and more. Amazing, amazing, amazing plants and genetics. The combination of terpenes from all the genetics put into the Alien Treatz is HEAVINLY. The candy fruity amazing flavor of Runtz with the Cookies terps from the MAC, and then that funky stuff from the GMO. It combines into such an amazing aroma. And my God the resin. Purples and Reds are starting to come through. Truly a pleasure to have grown. I have really high hopes for both the Frozen Fuel and Alien Treatz when I finally get to smoke test them. Should be fun  Really hyped about the Big Leagues next run. Hopefully the Brisker can take away some of that larf from the Banana Buttercups.


I look forward to seeing the final flowers! Titan, not surprisingly, seems to have some killer cuts he uses to breed. GG4 in the sours has put out some crazy flower, and the Runtz crosses I have run are super flavorful. Here is pheno 2 of the Torque. While I don't 'know final taste/affect, she does have better frost and yield than pheno 1 (which I posted lower of yesterday). D60, one more week! I also have the grape sweeties and rainbow sherbet crosses, and just popped runtz x bbc x grc. Need to get some variety outside of runtz lol. Introducing solfire this run, that will give new profiles but that's for another thread. Have a great week gang!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 2, 2022)

Looks a lot like my alien treatz. His Runtz cut must be incredible. Such aromatic crosses with the Runtz


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 2, 2022)

Yes. Will be adding new stuff and breeders also. Exotic Genetix, anesia, sensi. Barney's farm, ethos, and sensible seeds


----------



## Famous914 (May 3, 2022)

I agree that some phenos are larfy, but if you get a good pheno and lollipop a little you get some nice dense buds. The GRCxBBC pheno that I have a mother off produces almost no larf at all. I didn't trim much at all last run except 1 topping and a couple leaves blocking bud sites. Even the lower buds were dense and frosted. The iced while berry was a very close second with nice large thick buds with a purple color. 

Right now I still have 1 BBC s1, 2 nana glue, 2 kush babies, and 2 NYC haze crosses made by fresh coast genetics. The nana glue looks phenomenal and the terps are crazy. I am selfing a cut of the GRCxBBC and going to use a little of the pollen on the best haze pheno. Would love to get the bud structure of the GRCxBBC with the terps from the haze. 

I heard the BBC s1's were freebies given because they were an accidental pollination. Not sure if it's true, but if it is, and I had known, I probably wouldn't have popped them. I have like 50 packs of square1 and Robinhood. Pretty much all the BBC crosses, but also a lot of the other robinhood strains that don't have the BBC. I plan on running a couple of those next run along with some mandarin cookies and freebies that I picked up last month. 

The BBC crosses have mostly been nice for me. Besides some larfy phenos they are all very frosted and great plants for making hash and rosin. Once the buds hang dry trimming is a breeze and I can usually trim just by rubbing the bud against my fiskars.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

I agree. Not all is lost with the larf because the resin production is still off the charts with it. Great for extract and oil. The resin on some of these pheno's are like super glue. Even on the Alien Treatz. It's insane. Bag appeal on the Alien Treatz is up there with one of the best I have ever seen. May top a Bruce Banner pheno I grew last year that could of been on high time's cover lol


----------



## thctimmy (May 4, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I agree. Not all is lost with the larf because the resin production is still off the charts with it. Great for extract and oil. The resin on some of these pheno's are like super glue. Even on the Alien Treatz. It's insane. Bag appeal on the Alien Treatz is up there with one of the best I have ever seen. May top a Bruce Banner pheno I grew last year that could of been on high time's cover lol


pic?


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Alien Treatz #3 keeper pheno


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Frozen Fuel #1


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Alien Treatz #1 (ones showing a little yellowing in top calyxes as seen in close up)


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Frozen Fuel #4 potential keeper pheno


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Frozen Fuel #3 potential keeper pheno


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Alien Treatz #4 keeper pheno


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 4, 2022)

Frozen Fuel #2 first 5 pheno are Day 59 Flower last two are Day 53 Flower


----------



## thctimmy (May 5, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> View attachment 5128587View attachment 5128588View attachment 5128590View attachment 5128591View attachment 5128598 Alien Treatz #3 keeper pheno


Yeah boy looking fire! I just looked up lineage, its black Mac x runtz? All the runtz crosses look fire. I don't know anything about black Mac but this looks dank af and well grown to the end. Half the time my girls look beaten to shit by the time 9 weeks roll around. Did you chop (sorry its early) and how many days? Im trying to go 70 this time, seems like that is what Titan recommends. Sitting at d63 bored as can be. Must resist the chop!


----------



## thctimmy (May 5, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Frozen Fuel #2View attachment 5128629View attachment 5128630 first 5 pheno are Day 59 Flower last two are Day 53 Flower


Looks good but that must be BBC cross? Just too much leaf in many of the bbc crosses. What are your thoughts keeping this cultivar or just the alien? Great work


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Yeah boy looking fire! I just looked up lineage, its black Mac x runtz? All the runtz crosses look fire. I don't know anything about black Mac but this looks dank af and well grown to the end. Half the time my girls look beaten to shit by the time 9 weeks roll around. Did you chop (sorry its early) and how many days? Im trying to go 70 this time, seems like that is what Titan recommends. Sitting at d63 bored as can be. Must resist the chop!


same problem. I was going to go 63 days but I might prolong a few days. The Black Mac is GMO X Miracle Alien Cookies. Amazing combo with the Runtz


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 6, 2022)

Been a pleasure to flower. The bbc cross Frozen Fuel is dank as hell. I found one pheno that was short and put out huge buds all over so maybe going to re veg that one. but a lot of them do have Larfly bottoms


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 6, 2022)

Alien Treatz is definitely a keeper


----------



## vchavez (May 6, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> what size tent are you in with 4 sp 3000? If its anything under a 5x5 that is crazy overkill with lighting. Even in a 5x5 that is alot of light @vchavez


Vivo Sun 200 x 240 x 200

My last grow was using FloraFlex and Nanaz from Robin Hood Seeds not happy with the size of buds but might be a stress light and a little of nutrient burn the result of that. I need to lower those lights to 75% and just maybe last two week of flower 100% or maybe not doing that also try to make some PPFD readings with an Iphone app on the canopy to get an idea of how much light they are getting..


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 7, 2022)

vchavez said:


> Vivo Sun 200 x 240 x 200
> 
> My last grow was using FloraFlex and Nanaz from Robin Hood Seeds not happy with the size of buds but might be a stress light and a little of nutrient burn the result of that. I need to lower those lights to 75% and just maybe last two week of flower 100% or maybe not doing that also try to make some PPFD readings with an Iphone app on the canopy to get an idea of how much light they are getting..


I am very confused. You have a 200x240x200 vivosun tent? I did not know they even made a tent that big to be honest. I don't know if that was a mistype or something but that is a big ass tent.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 7, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I am very confused. You have a 200x240x200 vivosun tent? I did not know they even made a tent that big to be honest. I don't know if that was a mistype or something but that is a big ass tent.


They're measuring in centimeters.


----------



## vchavez (May 7, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> They're measuring in centimeters.


Yes


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 8, 2022)

vchavez said:


> Yes


ahhhhhhh I see lol


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 8, 2022)

makes more sense now lmao


----------



## TigerClock (May 27, 2022)

Anyone trying for anything tonight?


----------



## thctimmy (May 27, 2022)

TigerClock said:


> Anyone trying for anything tonight?


I may try just cause I have an addiction, I surely don't need anything and I dont breed/nor have space to hunt. Nonetheless I am thinking BAG or Nights. yoU?? I have plenty of runtz crosses, a few grc crosses, and the BAG fills out some voids I have.


----------



## justslothy (May 27, 2022)

Debating between mendo grapes and mendo nights...


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 28, 2022)

Well, my first ever Square One and Robinhood run has come to an end. Buds have hung up for 14 days and are now securely sealed in jars waiting to be burped. This is where all that hard work finally comes to an end and then you realize, hey now I have to clean the shit out of all my tents, and start a new run. lol Never ends. I love it though. Where to begin on Square One and Robinhood. All in all, I am happy to confirm that most of the larf that I thought was going to amount to close to nothing actually really bulked up in the last few weeks and I am happy with the nugs I ended up with on all the Frozen Fuels. Straight GAS. Stuff can burn the hairs off your nose. Alien Treatz, well I don't even know where to begin. STRAIGHT DANK AF. I swear, the resin production on these Alien Treatz is like something I have never seen before. One of the pheno's is like hash on a vine. Unreal. Bag appeal, smell, flavor, it has everything you could want in your weed. What a cross. Pictures and more coming soon. Would love to finish the review and post pics, but its time to go mix up a batch of living soil for the outdoor seedlings and get some new indoors in the soil after the tents are cleaned. So much to do, so little time. Would of loved to pic up something from the Mendo drop, but I already have a shit ton of reg seeds from Exotic and Ethos to hunt threw.


----------



## thctimmy (May 28, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Well, my first ever Square One and Robinhood run has come to an end. Buds have hung up for 14 days and are now securely sealed in jars waiting to be burped. This is where all that hard work finally comes to an end and then you realize, hey now I have to clean the shit out of all my tents, and start a new run. lol Never ends. I love it though. Where to begin on Square One and Robinhood. All in all, I am happy to confirm that most of the larf that I thought was going to amount to close to nothing actually really bulked up in the last few weeks and I am happy with the nugs I ended up with on all the Frozen Fuels. Straight GAS. Stuff can burn the hairs off your nose. Alien Treatz, well I don't even know where to begin. STRAIGHT DANK AF. I swear, the resin production on these Alien Treatz is like something I have never seen before. One of the pheno's is like hash on a vine. Unreal. Bag appeal, smell, flavor, it has everything you could want in your weed. What a cross. Pictures and more coming soon. Would love to finish the review and post pics, but its time to go mix up a batch of living soil for the outdoor seedlings and get some new indoors in the soil after the tents are cleaned. So much to do, so little time. Would of loved to pic up something from the Mendo drop, but I already have a shit ton of reg seeds from Exotic and Ethos to hunt threw.


Awesome to hear, congrats. Yeah tent cleanup is a PITA but Im sure for you once in the garden the time is therapeutic. But I agree never enough time and surely enough strains. I exercised will power and skipped the reg drop last night. I just dont have the space or time to be hunting regs at this time, unfortunately. Did you take clones of the above? Running them again if so or just doing the see hunt you referenced? have a good weekend.


----------



## TigerClock (May 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I may try just cause I have an addiction, I surely don't need anything and I dont breed/nor have space to hunt. Nonetheless I am thinking BAG or Nights. yoU?? I have plenty of runtz crosses, a few grc crosses, and the BAG fills out some voids I have.


Grabbed grapes and cups for the fuck of it.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 29, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Awesome to hear, congrats. Yeah tent cleanup is a PITA but Im sure for you once in the garden the time is therapeutic. But I agree never enough time and surely enough strains. I exercised will power and skipped the reg drop last night. I just dont have the space or time to be hunting regs at this time, unfortunately. Did you take clones of the above? Running them again if so or just doing the see hunt you referenced? have a good weekend.


I did not successfully take any clones, but I did throw 2 Frozen Fuel and 2 Alien Treatz in re veg on my desk in my room lmao. Happy to confirm that the Alien Treatz prized pheno that is like hash on a vine is starting to throw out some new fucked up foliage. So far so good on the re veg.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 29, 2022)

Pretty happy too. Roots organic sent me there whole uprising line to try out for free. Got here in 3 days from talking to them via email. Great customer service. Also wanted to try out some synthetics to see the true difference on yields and see how much you lose in quality. Floraflex agreed to send out there line for free to try out too so thats cool. Good customer service also.


----------



## thctimmy (May 30, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> Pretty happy too. Roots organic sent me there whole uprising line to try out for free. Got here in 3 days from talking to them via email. Great customer service. Also wanted to try out some synthetics to see the true difference on yields and see how much you lose in quality. Floraflex agreed to send out there line for free to try out too so thats cool. Good customer service also.


Well that's freaking solid. I look forward to hearing your feedback. I started out using FF then went to gaia green. I like the fact that supposedly its a full organic grow I have going, and also the simplicity. I wish my garden had more time but life has other priorities. So the GG is simple, top dress and water. Am I optimized, by no means but it produces good smoke and its easy. That being said I would love to automate my watering and there is plenty of dank being put out by roots, Athena, etc. But I just remember I have like 10 kg of GG so looks like Ill be using that for next couple of years lol.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 30, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Well that's freaking solid. I look forward to hearing your feedback. I started out using FF then went to gaia green. I like the fact that supposedly its a full organic grow I have going, and also the simplicity. I wish my garden had more time but life has other priorities. So the GG is simple, top dress and water. Am I optimized, by no means but it produces good smoke and its easy. That being said I would love to automate my watering and there is plenty of dank being put out by roots, Athena, etc. But I just remember I have like 10 kg of GG so looks like Ill be using that for next couple of years lol.


I love organics. I will never ever stop doing organics no matter how much synthetics yields. I just want to personally do a side by side run with both to see the true difference in quality and yields. But as for organics, it has produced me some of the best smoke I have ever had the pleasure of smoking in my life. Unreal quality. Quality is so good I went and got me a bunch of build a soil products and made a batch of my own artisan clackamas coot style soil. I love the quality I am getting with the veg/flower nutrient mix and feed I have going now, but I am running into some problems in veg. So I decided to make a nice balanced potting soil from scratch and do some nice supplemental organic feedings with it. My mix could be running into some issues because of overwatering/not letting the soil get time to cook and come together. I have been mixing up some either roots oranic original or coco coir, 4-4-4, castings, and azomite and top dressing every two weeks with 4 4 4 and Also going to run the build a soil method, roots organic uprising line with the foundation, grow, bloom, and terp teas, and the floraflex line. Going to be a busy summer full of research and development  Happy to announce my home state of Rhode Island finally has become one of the states in the USA to completely legalize the recreational use and sale of marijuana plus an automatic expungement of any felony or misdemeanor possession/and or delivery charges.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (May 30, 2022)

Trying to look into snatching one of those 25 recreational grow/dispensary licenses up. Probably going to make it impossible to get though. Always going to the big dog with the most bribe money lol At least they are saving 25 percent of licenses for people in communities most effected be the war on drugs and people with prior possession charges.


----------



## Neuro76 (Jun 1, 2022)

Glad to know this shit delivers! I chopped a Nana Glue and a BBC three weeks ago and another BBC and an Ocean Fruit two weeks ago and have been exploring testers. The first BBC was garbage and is going to make great hash but leafy, larfy and not suitable. The Nana Glue? Possibly some of the best terpenes I've ever encountered from a GG#4 derivative. Harsh as crap and not cured or close to yet but a little bit bit of sour banana on the back end. Hell of a high from my tester nug. The second BBC I'm already starting to have to beat my wife off of. It's all banana peel and not nearly ready but I caught her sneaking a nug out of my "test as it cures" grove bag. High compliments from a picky woman, especially considering that we usually have quite a few different jars to draw from and pretty decent dispo offerings in OR. OF has just started curing and hasn't been tested yet but has a great grape koolaid stank with some definite peanut butter notes. Sorry for geeking out here but I see a lot of great pics and few smoke reports.


----------



## Shulsiburger (Jun 21, 2022)

Here was some of the BBC s1 that came as freebies when I picked up BBC X Wedding cake. Definitely not a monster plant by any means but smells amazing and smokes very very smooth. 

I just got the mendo nights (R) in the mail and am debating if there is a male plant this next run to open pollinate the BBC plant and the BBC X wedding cake. Any of you guys try breeding some of these genetics?


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 21, 2022)

Shulsiburger said:


> Here was some of the BBC s1 that came as freebies when I picked up BBC X Wedding cake. Definitely not a monster plant by any means but smells amazing and smokes very very smooth.
> 
> I just got the mendo nights (R) in the mail and am debating if there is a male plant this next run to open pollinate the BBC plant and the BBC X wedding cake. Any of you guys try breeding some of these genetics?


Looks great nice work! I don't breed but there is a titan discord group with a breeder section that has some activity


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jun 21, 2022)

Shulsiburger said:


> Here was some of the BBC s1 that came as freebies when I picked up BBC X Wedding cake. Definitely not a monster plant by any means but smells amazing and smokes very very smooth.
> 
> I just got the mendo nights (R) in the mail and am debating if there is a male plant this next run to open pollinate the BBC plant and the BBC X wedding cake. Any of you guys try breeding some of these genetics?


I wish I would of kept a mother 2 of these Alien Treatz phenos. Some of the best bud I have ever had the privilege to smoke.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jun 21, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I wish I would of kept a mother 2 of these Alien Treatz phenos. Some of the best bud I have ever had the privilege to smoke.


Probably would of made some killer crosses. I have 2 seeds left so hopefully I find a keeper out of the two


----------



## Shulsiburger (Jun 21, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks great nice work! I don't breed but there is a titan discord group with a breeder section that has some activity


Thanks! I'll have to check out there discord for sure


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 22, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I wish I would of kept a mother 2 of these Alien Treatz phenos. Some of the best bud I have ever had the privilege to smoke.


Always could have revegetated boss.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jun 25, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Always could have revegetated boss.


I tried. Didn't work out


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jun 25, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I tried. Didn't work out


I was very unprepared to re veg. Room temps were under 70 because I was drying and curing in the same area in a tent and the re veg was in the same room. It started to throw out a little bit of new growth and then the new growth just slowly died out. I need to do more research on re vegging in case this happens again like how to feed and when to feed and everything. Lesson learned.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 25, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> I was very unprepared to re veg. Room temps were under 70 because I was drying and curing in the same area in a tent and the re veg was in the same room. It started to throw out a little bit of new growth and then the new growth just slowly died out. I need to do more research on re vegging in case this happens again like how to feed and when to feed and everything. Lesson learned.


sorry for your loss.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 5, 2022)

Anyone know when his GRC xBBC 100,000 seed run is gonna drop?


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 6, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Anyone know when his GRC xBBC 100,000 seed run is gonna drop?


I dont know if its the 100k, but he posted on IG today possible grc x bbc drop 7/15 (or was it 14). Next week basically.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jul 12, 2022)

drop is Friday...Not sure if I want to grab the Violet Fuel or Diamond Handz. I am running Big League right now along side a Cherry Cosmo from Exotic Genetix, and Northen Lights from Sensi Seeds and the Big League is keeping up with both of them. All is looking very good right now. Big League is all the way to the left. This pic was taken at about day 33 from sprout.


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 13, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> drop is Friday...Not sure if I want to grab the Violet Fuel or Diamond Handz. I am running Big League right now along side a Cherry Cosmo from Exotic Genetix, and Northen Lights from Sensi Seeds and the Big League is keeping up with both of them. All is looking very good right now. Big League is all the way to the left. This pic was taken at about day 33 from sprout.


Good luck on the run, looking forward to seeing it. I ran the torque and was happy with it, night time knockout with tons of gassy flavor. So I would lean toward the Violet Fuel. Im considering the GRC bx but I have too many seeds and not enough space as it is.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 14, 2022)

When is the Robinhood drop?


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 14, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> When is the Robinhood drop?


Fri, not sure of time its usually 420PT. What you eyeing?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 14, 2022)

Are you sure it's Friday? I know the Square one release is Friday but he said the Robinhood drop would be soon to follow


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 14, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Are you sure it's Friday? I know the Square one release is Friday but he said the Robinhood drop would be soon to follow


I stand corrected, I presumed they were at the same time. You in the discord?


----------



## Shulsiburger (Jul 15, 2022)

Not to come off as a hater of square one genetics but doesnt 165$ for a pack of seeds seem a little steep now?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 15, 2022)

i was thinking the same thing. it makes it very hard to buy multiple packs. $150 always was my max and i have to REALLY want the genetics


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm more interested in the robin hood drop honestly. That Vortex and hash plant cross looks the goods


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 16, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> I'm more interested in the robin hood drop honestly. That Vortex and hash plant cross looks the goods


I agree on the pricing its steep. And ive said before and will again Ive always found fire in every RH seed I pop. I can't say the same for the Sq1. Its not apples/apples comparison but cheaper price point for less seeds is desirable for someone like me hunting but with very limited room. Whats the hype on the vortex about?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 16, 2022)

I pulled the trigger on the forum cookie x GRC. Gonna give it a crack


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jul 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I agree on the pricing its steep. And ive said before and will again Ive always found fire in every RH seed I pop. I can't say the same for the Sq1. Its not apples/apples comparison but cheaper price point for less seeds is desirable for someone like me hunting but with very limited room. Whats the hype on the vortex about?


Totally agreed. My best plant and smoke I have ever had the privilege to smoke or grow was from RobinHood (Alien Treatz). Every single seed I have popped from them has been straight fire. Square One has been hit or miss. Still some FIRE phenotypes, but I have seen a little more consistency in quality with Robinhood for cheaper.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Shulsiburger said:


> Not to come off as a hater of square one genetics but doesnt 165$ for a pack of seeds seem a little steep now?


I hear ya on that, I paid 150$ for a pack of 6 from Phinest. I think SQ1 gives you 10-12 seeds in a pack which isn’t as bad. I was excited for the ABF drop but skipped out because he wanted 250-300 a pack for 5 fems. After buying some crane city for 200 a pack and getting washed out gelato I am always skeptical of spending that much.

There are always some nice chuckers on here and Ig who charge 60$ a 10 pack and you’ll get similar results.

I got some big league and gsc x bbc going. I’ll post when they are done.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 23, 2022)

well i got a pack of glamorous grapes and only got a 50% success rate on germination. i hit up the breeder to see if he germ tested so we will see. $165 a pack i expect at least 90% germ

really no excuse because its a fresh batch of seeds. maybe he didn't dry them long enough....


----------



## GrowsDank420 (Jul 23, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> well i got a pack of glamorous grapes and only got a 50% success rate on germination. i hit up the breeder to see if he germ tested so we will see. $165 a pack i expect at least 90% germ
> 
> really no excuse because its a fresh batch of seeds. maybe he didn't dry them long enough....


May I ask what site you ordered them from?

I ordered some grc x bbc tonight, took a longtime to find them but hopefully it’s worth the wait.

Hello everyone!

A really long time lurker but now I signed up.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 24, 2022)

GrowsDank420 said:


> May I ask what site you ordered them from?
> 
> I ordered some grc x bbc tonight, took a longtime to find them but hopefully it’s worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Black dog seed reserve


----------



## GrowsDank420 (Jul 24, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Black dog seed reserve


How long did shipping take?

How did you germinate the seeds?


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 26, 2022)

Frozen Lakes and Grolls


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Jul 27, 2022)

Wow...I am telling you. Square One and Robinhood have some fire. Those look frosty as all hell. That Runtz cut he has must be insane because every Runtz cross he makes is killer.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 27, 2022)

hopefully they germinate. only half my pack go glamorous grapes cracked ;(


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 28, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> hopefully they germinate. only half my pack go glamorous grapes cracked ;(


Did you reach out to titan? Im pretty sure you know what your doing. Ive never had issues popping his gear. Ive never done a whole pack at once though either. Not sure if that some of that strain/run of seeds could be bunk?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Did you reach out to titan? Im pretty sure you know what your doing. Ive never had issues popping his gear. Ive never done a whole pack at once though either. Not sure if that some of that strain/run of seeds could be bunk?


I did reach out to Titan. I asked if he germ tested all the strains and if possibly they weren't dried long enough. He said it's not his first rodeo basically and asked if I had proof of failed germination and proof of purchase. I took pictures of the seeds that didn't pop lol as of it really makes a difference and sent it to him. Haven't heard back in a few days.


----------



## GrowsDank420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Got my GRC X BBC beans today from Black Dog Seed Reserve. I was hoping that they included a freebie seed.

No such luck, I’m not upset but it seemed unusual as other seed sellers include freebies.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 28, 2022)

GrowsDank420 said:


> Got my GRC X BBC beans today from Black Dog Seed Reserve. I was hoping that they included a freebie seed.
> 
> No such luck, I’m not upset but it seemed unusual as other seed sellers include freebies.


yup no freebie for me either. I thought titan would've included some because he had that Blueberry cross and a few others he said was gonna give away as freebies.
for $165 a pack i mean it would be a nice gesture for your patrons


----------



## Shulsiburger (Jul 28, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> yup no freebie for me either. I thought titan would've included some because he had that Blueberry cross and a few others he said was gonna give away as freebies.
> for $165 a pack i mean it would be a nice gesture for your patrons



Exactly! Definitely couldn't agree more


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Jul 29, 2022)

There’s 1 extra seed in every pack I received from the last drop


----------



## GrowsDank420 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> There’s 1 extra seed in every pack I received from the last drop


I checked mine and it had 10. It’s okay though I have a box of dreamsicles i’m going to run as well.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Aug 2, 2022)

GrowsDank420 said:


> I checked mine and it had 10. It’s okay though I have a box of dreamsicles i’m going to run as well.


Make sure u check with a light a lot of times there a seed wedged in the bottom. Everyone of my packs had an extra


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Aug 2, 2022)

GrowsDank420 said:


> I checked mine and it had 10. It’s okay though I have a box of dreamsicles i’m going to run as well.


So don’t throw it away I bet anything it’s stuck in the bottom of them black viles


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 4, 2022)

well my pack of Ocean Fruit showed up today and i was surprised to find 21 seeds inside. hopefully they germ better than the GG


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 6, 2022)

21/21 popped from Ocean fruit. Wow this thread is lively


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> 21/21 popped from Ocean fruit. Wow this thread is lively


Nice I am looking forward to your run. Im about to chop in the next few days, Lakes some grolls and a grc x bbc. Ill post some pics they are decent. 

What are you going to run them in? I made the mistake this run of using promix hp cc instead of my normal hp. I didn't realize it and I guess it has coco in it. That explains why I was watering 2x daily in my 3gal and I ran out of amendments way earlier. Was playing catchup this whole run. 

Lakes looks frosty but never really fattened up (perhaps that's expected with the lineage). The grollls smell like bubblegum for some reason but im not complaining.

Have a great day gang


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Nice I am looking forward to your run. Im about to chop in the next few days, Lakes some grolls and a grc x bbc. Ill post some pics they are decent.
> 
> What are you going to run them in? I made the mistake this run of using promix hp cc instead of my normal hp. I didn't realize it and I guess it has coco in it. That explains why I was watering 2x daily in my 3gal and I ran out of amendments way earlier. Was playing catchup this whole run.
> 
> ...


i live in Hawaii and run soil in greenhouse. Titan is sending me a replacement pack of the GG for the poor germ rate so the guy is solid. Its my first time growing his stock so im pretty exited


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i live in Hawaii and run soil in greenhouse. Titan is sending me a replacement pack of the GG for the poor germ rate so the guy is solid. Its my first time growing his stock so im pretty exited


Great to hear he is making things whole. Ive never been disappointed from his gear, def full of flavor and colorful flowers.


----------



## Jayehen (Aug 8, 2022)

I copped nana glue, grc and grc x bbc for over $500 not even 1 single extra seed for a freebie, two of the nana glues didn’t germ. 
On another note I also ordered 2 LIT packs from Heritage and got 2 pack for free! 
Earned my loyalty


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 8, 2022)

It's weird of Titan to not throw in a little freebie with such expensive packs. Maybe he knows there's multiple keepers we pack and the customer will be satisfied


----------



## Jayehen (Aug 8, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> It's weird of Titan to not throw in a little freebie with such expensive packs. Maybe he knows there's multiple keepers we pack and the customer will be satisfied


Hope so cuz I’m not thrilled rn


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Aug 8, 2022)

I have never gotten a pack that didn’t have an extra seed in it.. most of the time they wedge in the bottom of the vile


----------



## GrowsDank420 (Aug 8, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> I have never gotten a pack that didn’t have an extra seed in it.. most of the time they wedge in the bottom of the vile


After seeing this posted a couple of times about a extra seed I went to the fridge and triple checked. There’s definitely 1 extra.
I was happy either way but definitely a plus.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2022)

Jayehen said:


> Hope so cuz I’m not thrilled rn


Dude gives extra seeds. I've never had a pack not have extras.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2022)

Just scooped a couple packs of the Vortex x GRC. Stoked to get some TGA genetics back in the mix.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Aug 21, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Just scooped a couple packs of the Vortex x GRC. Stoked to get some TGA genetics back in the mix.


Had my eye on that and the pb Violet. But I ended up going with wildberry cake bc I have 70ish seeds already of the bbc grc crosses. I did cop a pack of nana glue off silverstars new site and they had it listed as a Robinhood pack for 65$ lol so I saved 100$ on that pack


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 7, 2022)

GSC x (GRCxBBC) this one looks the best so far. a few others throwing balls all over.

Vortex x (GRCxBBC)


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 8, 2022)

the whole pack of nanaz is transplanted except for the 2 smaller ones which I didn’t think were worth the extra soil. Will be flipping to flower next Friday. Taking a few clones from the robust plants tomorrow


----------



## Shulsiburger (Sep 8, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> the whole pack of nanaz is transplanted except for the 2 smaller ones which I didn’t think were worth the extra soil. Will be flipping to flower next Friday. Taking a few clones from the robust plants tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5194763


Do you ever find that strong robust plants always turn out to be males ? Lol so many times when I have plants that are clearly standing out, it's usually a disappointment when I flip them to flower.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 9, 2022)

Shulsiburger said:


> Do you ever find that strong robust plants always turn out to be males ? Lol so many times when I have plants that are clearly standing out, it's usually a disappointment when I flip them to flower.


Actually I havnt ever had that happen I run mostly fem seeds. I have experienced quite a few herms but they almost always make it to harvest bc I’ll just pluck off the pollen sacs


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 9, 2022)

GSC x GRCxBBC. Pungent Berry terps with nice structure


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 10, 2022)

Best stack I've ever seen on a cookie strain. Great terps too


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2022)

The 2 potential keepers from my pack of glamorous grapes. 7 females, 3 hermed out hard....2 OGKB type (not my favorite) and these 2 nice ones.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 14, 2022)

Wow this thread is dead huh....I thought Titan was a little more popular lol

GSC x GRCxBBC pungent Berry terps love it. Hard to say if it's grape or strawberry more like a mixture of the two


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 15, 2022)

Nothing exciting but were on the way. D22ish from seed. 5 Frozen Fuel, 3 Rainbow Sherbet from Titan. 3 Banana Runtz from Sol. Peace


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Nothing exciting but were on the way. D22ish from seed. 5 Frozen Fuel, 3 Rainbow Sherbet from Titan. 3 Banana Runtz from Sol. PeaceView attachment 5198034


Todays day 1 of my nanaz 63 day challenge lol


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> Todays day 1 of my nanaz 63 day challenge lol


Hells yeah! I ran 1 pheno of that a while back, I still dont know what I am doing but even then she put out some flavorful smoke, presumably from the runtz and was coated in tris presumably from the BBC. I think its an undergrown strain of his that gets overlooked. Cant wait to see how she does for ya


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Hells yeah! I ran 1 pheno of that a while back, I still dont know what I am doing but even then she put out some flavorful smoke, presumably from the runtz and was coated in tris presumably from the BBC. I think its an undergrown strain of his that gets overlooked. Cant wait to see how she does for ya


There hella guys growing nanaz in the discord. Can’t wait to see them flower out


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Nothing exciting but were on the way. D22ish from seed. 5 Frozen Fuel, 3 Rainbow Sherbet from Titan. 3 Banana Runtz from Sol. PeaceView attachment 5198034


Healthy plants man. I love seeing clean tents lol shows a level of self respect


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Healthy plants man. I love seeing clean tents lol shows a level of self respect


I appreciate it. One variable I have no excuse not to control is cleanliness. Thanks for noting. This is my 5 or 6th run so I think Im hoping I have the up-pot schedule, re-amendments, etc better under control. I felt like before I was reactive all the time and im running organics so that's not a good recipe for success. Have a good weekend peace


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I appreciate it. One variable I have no excuse not to control is cleanliness. Thanks for noting. This is my 5 or 6th run so I think Im hoping I have the up-pot schedule, re-amendments, etc better under control. I felt like before I was reactive all the time and im running organics so that's not a good recipe for success. Have a good weekend peace


Just so everyone knows mvb opened the box sets and is selling single packs of the unreleased shit already jump on it. I copped Violet bag


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> Just so everyone knows mvb opened the box sets and is selling single packs of the unreleased shit already jump on it. I copped Violet bag


mvb??


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

Robinhood | Multiverse Beans


{subtitle}




www.multiversebeans.com




@thctimmy


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> mvb??


That Violet punch is definitely something to hunt


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

@thctimmy let me know if ya get anything there’s definitely some heat they released


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ill be publicly flogged but Im running a bit tired of grc x bbc crosses. The violet fuel is the last ill be running of that cross. I have some apple fritter crossed with that from the purp box set, so maybe ill try that. I would like to pickup some ocean fruit if they drop that.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 16, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Ill be publicly flogged but Im running a bit tired of grc x bbc crosses. The violet fuel is the last ill be running of that cross. I have some apple fritter crossed with that from the purp box set, so maybe ill try that. I would like to pickup some ocean fruit if they drop that.


Ya I prolly went a little to craze with the grc bbc crosses but I did get a bunch of the purple punch and some of his new gear all I want is 3-4 moms outta my 90 seeds


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> Ya I prolly went a little to craze with the grc bbc crosses but I did get a bunch of the purple punch and some of his new gear all I want is 3-4 moms outta my 90 seeds


Nice which PP crosses did you pickup? All the RH stuff is fire.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Frozen Lakes - musty earthy smell and I can't yet define what the taste is on exhale. Only 3 weeks into cure. 


GRC x BBC - straight bubblegum smell and taste. Both yielded decent.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 18, 2022)

Glamorous Grapes. Frost monster with great terps. If I keep her best believe I'm changing the name lol


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Sep 18, 2022)

The whole pack of nanaz day 2 of flower excited to watch it play out from here


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 19, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Glamorous Grapes. Frost monster with great terps. If I keep her best believe I'm changing the name lol
> View attachment 5199822


Most of the names are goofy IMO. Frozen lakes for instance, Im sure there is some provenance I don't know of but the water reference? Maybe cause she is a washer? Either way, looking hella fire brother nice work!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 22, 2022)

Glamorous Grapes. This is outdoor that will look like indoor. Great fckin terps too. No cookie all berry. I'm happy because I've grown a lot of cookie crosses and that baked goods terp is pretty dominant.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 1, 2022)

Glamorous Grapes looks like a nice yielder. Still think it's the worst strain name ever so I'm already working on a new one lol


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 2, 2022)

GG. I'd say this is a cookie leaner based on structure but terps have a nice mix of Sweet/sour berries and gas.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 2, 2022)

Ocean fruit keeper. Sour candy terps


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 3, 2022)

Clone re-run of Cali wildberry and Mango x bbc/grc. Start of week 5. Frozen fuel and rainbow sherbet in veg about week from flip. Peace out.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 15, 2022)

Violet Vortex looking proper. You already know I'm gonna change that name too


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 23, 2022)

Keeper pheno of Vortex x GRCxBBC. Sativa bud structure with great resin production. Terps are sour fruit and funk very nice


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Oct 23, 2022)

Nanaz end of week 5


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 25, 2022)

Vortex x GRC looking more and more like a keeper every day. Terps remind me of sour apple candy with hints of grape


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 26, 2022)

Cali wildberry d54. She is getting close. I really like the non grc x bbc strains. I have violet fuel early in flower but after that, Im finishing my opened packs of Robin Hood, they just seem more fire to me and im bored of the grc x bbc. Hope y'all are good


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 26, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Ocean fruit keeper. Sour candy terps
> View attachment 5206802


Man, I would LOVE to get my hands on some OF beans.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 26, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Man, I would LOVE to get my hands on some OF beans.


silver star has them


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 10, 2022)

For the guys that read this in time gene friends has a discount code for 55% off till the 11th code is mr920 grab them square one and Robinhood packs at a steal


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 10, 2022)

Square One Genetics - Gene Fiends







www.genefiends.com


----------



## howchill (Nov 11, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> For the guys that read this in time gene friends has a discount code for 55% off till the 11th code is mr920 grab them square one and Robinhood packs at a steal


Didn’t work


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 18, 2022)

@thctimmy I finished up a Big League about a little over a month ago and I am actually very impressed with it. Just like all the other BBC crosses, a few weeks before harvest I was very disappointed on the bud size and again it seemed like I had a lot of leafy larf on the lower and middle branches just like I encountered with the Frozen Fuel. At harvest though it seemed like the buds plumped up a bit and I ended up with a decent average yield. Buds are not the biggest and bulkiest buds in the world, but they were decent sized and a lot of them. Quality of the smoke, bag appeal, and frost is what I am most impressed about though. One of, it not the frostiest plants I have ever harvested or even seen in that matter. Breaking up these buds leaves a layer of crystal trichome goodness at the bottom of the pile. Very resinous plant. Terps are impressive too. Very nice nutty/peanut butter smell and taste with a perfect hint of gas along side with the nut. Strong smoke. Effects are very sedating and euphoric, with a head kick in the beginning and some energy, turning into an almost guaranteed couch locker towards the end. Only downside again is bud size, but it definitely makes up for it in quality.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 18, 2022)

And I know this is the Square One thread, but I also ran a Cherry Cosmo from Exotic Genetix and my God. Best plant I have ever grown/seen/smoked in my life. Terps are out of this world. Type of shit you can smell from a mile away. Caked with resin. If you ever are looking for some new seeds and come across the Cherry Cosmo, I would recommend.


----------



## Jayehen (Nov 18, 2022)

UpInSmoke420$24 said:


> @thctimmy I finished up a Big League about a little over a month ago and I am actually very impressed with it. Just like all the other BBC crosses, a few weeks before harvest I was very disappointed on the bud size and again it seemed like I had a lot of leafy larf on the lower and middle branches just like I encountered with the Frozen Fuel. At harvest though it seemed like the buds plumped up a bit and I ended up with a decent average yield. Buds are not the biggest and bulkiest buds in the world, but they were decent sized and a lot of them. Quality of the smoke, bag appeal, and frost is what I am most impressed about though. One of, it not the frostiest plants I have ever harvested or even seen in that matter. Breaking up these buds leaves a layer of crystal trichome goodness at the bottom of the pile. Very resinous plant. Terps are impressive too. Very nice nutty/peanut butter smell and taste with a perfect hint of gas along side with the nut. Strong smoke. Effects are very sedating and euphoric, with a head kick in the beginning and some energy, turning into an almost guaranteed couch locker towards the end. Only downside again is bud size, but it definitely makes up for it in quality.


Same on the nana glue, they don’t start any bulk until like day 37 and popcorn before that.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 19, 2022)

Violet Fuel. Popped 5 and 4 were short bushes. This gal has some legs on her and is chunky. D43ish. Have a great weekend gang.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 19, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Violet Fuel. Popped 5 and 4 were short bushes. This gal has some legs on her and is chunky. D43ish. Have a great weekend gang.View attachment 5228056


Seen that in potm lol. Looks banger dude I just moved my violet fuel into the flower tent. They look way better after 24 hours lol


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 19, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> Seen that in potm lol. Looks banger dude I just moved my violet fuel into the flower tent. They look way better after 24 hours lol


Buckle up lets go!!


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 19, 2022)

@thctimmy Wow that Violet Fuel looks cakes up and frosted down. I actually was contemplating getting the Violet Fuel along side Big League but I already invested so much cash in seeds it is crazy so I was being logical and only went with one pack. I am kind of kicking myself in the ass after seeing that though. Looks like a keeper for sure.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hey maybe I will grab a pack of Violet Fuel if they become available again soon. I was also interested in the Red Hot Violet. I was actually going to get a pack of the Sweet Seeds Red Hot Cookies. Plants look very beautiful with those red colors.


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 19, 2022)

@thctimmy This was the Big League a few days before harvest. About day 65 of flower.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 19, 2022)

Nanaz harvest, flowered 64 days


----------



## UpInSmoke420$24 (Nov 19, 2022)

Thats the Cherry Cosmo from Exotic Genetix and a Cookies and Cream from Mike Tyson. My buddy got seeds from Mike Tyson at a convention of his Cookies and Cream and gave me a few. Craziest cookies terps I have ever smelt.


----------

